# Sto perdendo la testa per la moglie del mio amico



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


È invidia per il tuo amico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2022)

Vale la pena perdere un amico e avere poi problemi sul lavoro?


----------



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

Ciao scusate non ho nemmeno salutato come neoarrivato.
Il problema è che l'impulsività mi frega. Ci ho ragionato pure io sul fatto che se lo fai sei un pezzo di m**, che la moglie dell'amico mai,che non siete ragazzetti e poi ci sono le conseguenze  e cose così,ma poi quando mi trovo davanti a lei divento bestiale. Comanda LUI. Seno non avrei mai scritto...mi serve qualche consiglio su che fare


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2022)

Poniamo il caso che ti butti e fai perdere pure le staffe anche a lei, poi cosa hai intenzione di fare? 
Non ci potevi provarci prima che se la sposasse?


----------



## oriente70 (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Se si è accorto non credo che siate ancora amici , complimenti per la figura del bavoso..... 
Ora starà il tuo  "amico" starà in campana


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Ma poi sei sicura che anche tu piaci a lei?


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


comprati un paradenti


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ciao scusate non ho nemmeno salutato come neoarrivato.
> Il problema è che l'impulsività mi frega. Ci ho ragionato pure io sul fatto che se lo fai sei un pezzo di m**, che la moglie dell'amico mai,che non siete ragazzetti e poi ci sono le conseguenze  e cose così,ma poi quando mi trovo davanti a lei divento bestiale. Comanda LUI. Seno non avrei mai scritto...mi serve qualche consiglio su che fare


Se fossi impulsivo non avresti fatto passare anni. Lei sicuramente non è diventata sta gran fregna due giorni fa.
Consiglio? Fatti una pippa.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Secondo me sei invidioso  di lui e ti senti pure inferiore e vuoi “fregargli” la donna per sentirti migliore


----------



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

No io non lo so se piaccio anche a lei. Fisicamente rimangono che potrei oggettivamente piacerle. A lei piacciono i tipi sportivi muscolosi (il mio amico lo è),e pure io lo sono (anzi sono molto più grosso di lui,allenandomi molto più di lui). A differenza sua sono un po' meno precisino fighetto, ma fisicamente non mi sento insicuro. Certo non lo so se ci starebbe... Ha il visino vispo e ogni tanto le viene lo sguardo da *** , che ti fa capire che è un bel fuocherello, ma non lo so se lo tradirebbe. Questo no.
Per rispondere ad @Arcistufo... Sono  anni che mi tiro le pippe, te posso assicurà. Ma si vede che non mi basta.
Vi assicuro che non sto a rota. Scopare,scopo regolarmente. Non ho una fissa ma non è che il problema sia l'assenza di fregna. Me senti proprio incastrato in questa cosa...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Le mogli di una volta? Le serve intendi?


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Comunque io una storia così l’avevo letta tanti anni fa (tipo 15) su un altro forum, lui innamorato della ragazza dell’amico 
Alla fine se la scopa in tutti i buchi
Poi però lei sposa l’amico e ci fa un paio di figli perché era un uomo serio
 o vediamo


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Fate un mènage e tagliate la testa al toro.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> No io non lo so se piaccio anche a lei. Fisicamente rimangono che potrei oggettivamente piacerle. A lei piacciono i tipi sportivi muscolosi (il mio amico lo è),e pure io lo sono (anzi sono molto più grosso di lui,allenandomi molto più di lui). A differenza sua sono un po' meno precisino fighetto, ma fisicamente non mi sento insicuro. Certo non lo so se ci starebbe... Ha il visino vispo e ogni tanto le viene lo sguardo da *** , che ti fa capire che è un bel fuocherello, ma non lo so se lo tradirebbe. Questo no.
> Per rispondere ad @Arcistufo... Sono  anni che mi tiro le pippe, te posso assicurà. Ma si vede che non mi basta.
> Vi assicuro che non sto a rota. Scopare,scopo regolarmente. Non ho una fissa ma non è che il problema sia l'assenza di fregna. Me senti proprio incastrato in questa cosa...


rinnovo il consiglio:  comprati un paradenti


----------



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le mogli di una volta? Le serve intendi?


Eh vabè stai calmo non è che dobbiamo fare scuola su ogni espressione che dico.  Intendevo  dire che è protettiva (lo accudisce,si occupa da sola della casa, cucina da dio ecc) e un po' remissiva quando siamo in gruppo o in occasioni pubbliche. Queste sono  cose che a mio parere  a nessun uomo dispiace (poi non lo so se lo è davvero ..o magari agisce da gatta morta boh). E comunque ragazzi ,ora dopo avermi dato del pippaiolo invidioso, mi direte pure maschilista! Speravo ci fosse un po' di tolleranza su un forum di tradimento...sto venendo flagellato! Prossima volta scrivo a famiglia Cristiana ahah


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

Non so perché, ho la nausea


----------



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

E comunque stasera le ho mandato un WhatsApp (non le ho mai scritto fuori dalla chat di gruppo) per chiederle come stava andando a lavoro,se era un po' più tranquilla, perché sapevo che era un periodo di super impegni ... Le ho scritto che se vuole possiamo farci una passeggiata una sera per smaltire la stanchezza. 
Non so che sto a fare...ora sono sicuri che se mi risponde io vado dritto e concludo. Mando a merd** la compagnia ,l'amicizia e pure la collaborazione a lavoro. Ma a voi non vi comanda il vostro amico di sotto? Mai? Come lo gestite?


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Eh vabè stai calmo non è che dobbiamo fare scuola su ogni espressione che dico.  Intendevo  dire che è protettiva (lo accudisce,si occupa da sola della casa, cucina da dio ecc) e un po' remissiva quando siamo in gruppo o in occasioni pubbliche. Queste sono  cose che a mio parere  a nessun uomo dispiace (poi non lo so se lo è davvero ..o magari agisce da gatta morta boh). E comunque ragazzi ,ora dopo avermi dato del pippaiolo invidioso, mi direte pure maschilista! Speravo ci fosse un po' di tolleranza su un forum di tradimento...sto venendo flagellato! Prossima volta scrivo a famiglia Cristiana ahah


il punto è che c'è poco da consigliarti.  ti sei già fatto mezzo sgamare e proseguendo su questa strada finisci solo con un sacco di legnate.

non possiamo dirti se la moglie del tuo amico sia così fulminata come sei tu.   non possiamo dirti se provandoci apertamente lei ci sta oppure se ti tirerà 4 schiaffoni.

anche perchè ci hai detto troppo poco di lei, finora


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Eh vabè stai calmo non è che dobbiamo fare scuola su ogni espressione che dico.  Intendevo  dire che è protettiva (lo accudisce,si occupa da sola della casa, cucina da dio ecc) e un po' remissiva quando siamo in gruppo o in occasioni pubbliche. Queste sono  cose che a mio parere  a nessun uomo dispiace (poi non lo so se lo è davvero ..o magari agisce da gatta morta boh). E comunque ragazzi ,ora dopo avermi dato del pippaiolo invidioso, mi direte pure maschilista! Speravo ci fosse un po' di tolleranza su un forum di tradimento...sto venendo flagellato! Prossima volta scrivo a famiglia Cristiana ahah


È remissiva ma ha lo sguardo da troia
È minuta ma ha lo stacco di coscia
Secondo me ci perculi


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque io una storia così l’avevo letta tanti anni fa (tipo 15) su un altro forum, lui innamorato della ragazza dell’amico
> Alla fine se la scopa in tutti i buchi
> Poi però lei sposa l’amico e ci fa un paio di figli perché era un uomo serio
> o vediamo





GBUH ha detto:


> E comunque stasera le ho mandato un WhatsApp (non le ho mai scritto fuori dalla chat di gruppo) per chiederle come stava andando a lavoro,se era un po' più tranquilla, perché sapevo che era un periodo di super impegni ... Le ho scritto che se vuole possiamo farci una passeggiata una sera per smaltire la stanchezza.
> Non so che sto a fare...ora sono sicuri che se mi risponde io vado dritto e concludo. Mando a merd** la compagnia ,l'amicizia e pure la collaborazione a lavoro. Ma a voi non vi comanda il vostro amico di sotto? Mai? Come lo gestite?


----------



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È remissiva ma ha lo sguardo da troia
> È minuta ma ha lo stacco di coscia
> Secondo me ci perculi


Ma è proprio quello che me sta facendo perdere la dignitá


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> E comunque stasera le ho mandato un WhatsApp (non le ho mai scritto fuori dalla chat di gruppo) per chiederle come stava andando a lavoro,se era un po' più tranquilla, perché sapevo che era un periodo di super impegni ... Le ho scritto che se vuole possiamo farci una passeggiata una sera per smaltire la stanchezza.
> Non so che sto a fare...ora sono sicuri che se mi risponde io vado dritto e concludo. Mando a merd** la compagnia ,l'amicizia e pure la collaborazione a lavoro. Ma a voi non vi comanda il vostro amico di sotto? Mai? Come lo gestite?


onestamente a 32 anni, dovresti essere in grado di gestire tu la situazione, non il contrario    il che non vuol dire che non si possa provare attrazione per la donna di un amico, è una delle storie più vecchie del mondo.   

se sei così convinto che lei valga la pena di mandare a culo tuttoe tutti, che vuoi che ti dica?


----------



## GBUH (26 Aprile 2022)

Puó essere sexy ma remissiva. Intendo dire che tipo in pubblico non gli parla mai sopra,non lo contraddice mai.
E lo stacco di coscia puoo averlo pure se sei 1.60 se sei tonica.
Cosa c'entra


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Puó essere sexy ma remissiva. Intendo dire che tipo in pubblico non gli parla mai sopra,non lo contraddice mai.
> E lo stacco di coscia puoo averlo pure se sei 1.60 se sei tonica.
> Cosa c'entra


Ribadisco che ci perculi 
Ti chiami Paolo?


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> E comunque stasera le ho mandato un WhatsApp (non le ho mai scritto fuori dalla chat di gruppo) per chiederle come stava andando a lavoro,se era un po' più tranquilla, perché sapevo che era un periodo di super impegni ... Le ho scritto che se vuole possiamo farci una passeggiata una sera per smaltire la stanchezza.
> Non so che sto a fare...ora sono sicuri che se mi risponde io vado dritto e concludo. Mando a merd** la compagnia ,l'amicizia e pure la collaborazione a lavoro. Ma a voi non vi comanda il vostro amico di sotto? Mai? Come lo gestite?


Praticamente già hai deciso che cosa fare.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Chiedile se ti vuole scopare.

Se ti risponde di no, evita di metterle le mani addosso.

Io sono parecchio anziana....sono ancora di quell'epoca per cui se arriva uno che mi mette le mani addosso senza aver chiesto perfavore si prende una testata e le mani le deve usare per fermare l'emoraggia al setto nasale.

uh.dimenticavo...benvenuto


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Eh vabè stai calmo non è che dobbiamo fare scuola su ogni espressione che dico.  Intendevo  dire che è protettiva (lo accudisce,si occupa da sola della casa, cucina da dio ecc) e un po' remissiva quando siamo in gruppo o in occasioni pubbliche. Queste sono  cose che a mio parere  a nessun uomo dispiace (poi non lo so se lo è davvero ..o magari agisce da gatta morta boh). E comunque ragazzi ,ora dopo avermi dato del pippaiolo invidioso, mi direte pure maschilista! Speravo ci fosse un po' di tolleranza su un forum di tradimento...sto venendo flagellato! Prossima volta scrivo a famiglia Cristiana ahah


una serva quindi.
abbiamo Capito che ti piacerebbe avere una serva.


----------



## Divì (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ribadisco che ci perculi
> Ti chiami Paolo?


Ho pensato la stessa cosa.......


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedile se ti vuole scopare.
> 
> Se ti risponde di no, evita di metterle le mani addosso.
> 
> ...


Ma ti occupi da sola della casa? Se no non vai mica bene….


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma ti occupi da sola della casa? Se no non vai mica bene….


Certo che mi occupo della casa da sola...

E quando arriva G. sono già pronta, col suo tè, in attesa....


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che mi occupo della casa da sola...
> E quando arriva G. sono già pronta, col suo tè, in attesa....


Gli porti le ciabatte appena entra in casa? Se si saresti perfetta per l’autore….


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gli porti le ciabatte appena entra in casa? Se si saresti perfetta per l’autore….


Mi sembra il minimo portare le ciabatte!! 

Per chi mi hai presa??

...e no...purtroppo non sarei adatta per l'autore...qualuque cosa io faccia, la faccio solo ed esclusivamente per il mio piacere. 

Compreso il portar piacere all'altro...

Dubito che il suo concetto di remissione sia questo...  

Che poi...remissiva, remissione rimetti a noi i nostri debiti come noi li rimettiamo ai nostri debitori...brrrr....


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo portare le ciabatte!!
> 
> Per chi mi hai presa??
> 
> ...


Basta ho deciso, mi sono namorato di te!


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Basta ho deciso, mi sono namorato di te!


...se facessi "miaooorr...prrrr.."portandoti le ciabatte, mi ameresti?


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Aprile 2022)

se fossi il tuo amico ti spaccherei la faccia 
se fossi in lei ti darei una ginocchiata nei coglioni

sembri un sedicenne ingrifato

o pigli per culo


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedile se ti vuole scopare.
> 
> Se ti risponde di no, evita di metterle le mani addosso.
> 
> ...


vedi che faccio bene a consigliare il paradenti?


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che faccio bene a consigliare il paradenti?


io gli farei saltare il naso a uno che mi mette le mani addosso senza perfavore e grazie... @Tachipirina invece si dedicherebbe ai coglioni...tu gli consigli un paradenti...vedi che sei bastardo nel profondo?
(so che stai sorridendo),


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...se facessi "miaooorr...prrrr.."portandoti le ciabatte, mi ameresti?


Ti farei fare il giro del quartiere a pedate nel culo, prima.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti farei fare il giro del quartiere a pedate nel culo, prima.


Potrei amarti io a quel punto


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrei amarti io a quel punto


Così non va bene…va bene non essere prolissa per Etta…ma pure per me?!


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> io gli farei saltare il naso a uno che mi mette le mani addosso senza perfavore e grazie... @Tachipirina invece si dedicherebbe ai coglioni...tu gli consigli un paradenti...vedi che sei bastardo nel profondo?
> (so che stai sorridendo),


mai negato


----------



## Warlock (26 Aprile 2022)

Tu sei un puro masochista...
Mi viene quasi voglia di sedermi in riva al fiume a veder passare il tuo cadavere
Come ti stanno dicendo tutti, nonostante sia un forum di tradimento, è che rischi di prenderle da tutti e due, e come ti facevano notare, anche se sei grosso e affisicato, il setto nasale si frantuma come a tutti, i denti si spaccano come a tutti, e i coglioni si spappolano come a tutti...   

Ocio a quello che fai...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> E comunque stasera le ho mandato un WhatsApp (non le ho mai scritto fuori dalla chat di gruppo) per chiederle come stava andando a lavoro,se era un po' più tranquilla, perché sapevo che era un periodo di super impegni ... Le ho scritto che se vuole possiamo farci una passeggiata una sera per smaltire la stanchezza.
> Non so che sto a fare...ora sono sicuri che se mi risponde io vado dritto e concludo. Mando a merd** la compagnia ,l'amicizia e pure la collaborazione a lavoro. Ma a voi non vi comanda il vostro amico di sotto? Mai? Come lo gestite?


Bè? Hai concluso?


----------



## Ulisse (26 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> ...sono insanamente attratto da lei





GBUH ha detto:


> sono molto più grosso di lui


troppi stereodi anabolizzanti.
stai attento che ti si rimpicciolisce il cazzo.  
Poi finisce che devi tagliare con la comitiva e non per quello che pensi tu.
Ma per come ti prenderà per il culo lei.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so perché, ho la nausea


Ma dai questo è un quindicenne e nemmeno troppo sveglio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Aprile 2022)

Buttati, tanto ti dirà di no.
Però guadagnerai il disprezzo del tuo amico. 
Poi, nell'intimità,  rideranno con disgusto di te.
Hai 32 anni e ancora non sai con quale testa devi ragionare.



Etta ha detto:


> Praticamente già hai deciso che cosa fare.


Sparirà e non sapremo com'è andata a finire.
Come quello che doveva provarci con la sorella della moglie. 
Sparito.
Lo avranno sepolto vivo da qualche parte 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bè? Hai concluso?



Per aver concluso,  ha concluso.


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sparirà e non sapremo com'è andata a finire.
> Come quello che doveva provarci con la sorella della moglie.
> Sparito.
> Lo avranno sepolto vivo da qualche parte


Magari se l’è già trombata stanotte.  

Ma tu che fine avevi fatto?


----------



## GBUH (27 Aprile 2022)

Non mi ha risposto al messaggio


----------



## GBUH (27 Aprile 2022)

Stasera abbiamo calcetto e dopo di solito ci vediamo tutti assieme con le tipe, per cui la vedo.  Devo riaffrontarla dal vivo anche per capire se la botta che ho è solo voglia di scoparmela (quella c'è sicuro, e non mi sento in colpa sinceramente) e basta o ci sono finito sotto proprio  (e so caz* amari). Stasera mi porto però pure la ragazza con cui mi vedo  sto periodo,perché non voglio fare la parte del bavoso (come qualcuno di voi m'ha appellato) .
Comunque il mio amico quando stiamo tra di noi è normalissimo , diventa scontroso e stronzo solo quando siamo assieme a lei, mi pare che stia facendo il possessivo all'improvviso ...si sente il territorio invaso (in tanti anni che stanno assieme non è mai stato geloso di niente e nessuno)


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stasera abbiamo calcetto e dopo di solito ci vediamo tutti assieme con le tipe, per cui la vedo.  Devo riaffrontarla dal vivo anche per capire se la botta che ho è solo voglia di scoparmela (quella c'è sicuro, e non mi sento in colpa sinceramente) e basta o ci sono finito sotto proprio  (e so caz* amari). Stasera mi porto però pure la ragazza con cui mi vedo  sto periodo,perché non voglio fare la parte del bavoso (come qualcuno di voi m'ha appellato) .
> Comunque il mio amico quando stiamo tra di noi è normalissimo , diventa scontroso e stronzo solo quando siamo assieme a lei, mi pare che stia facendo il possessivo all'improvviso ...si sente il territorio invaso (in tanti anni che stanno assieme non è mai stato geloso di niente e nessuno)


Ma come calcetto anche con le tipe? E la famosa “Jessiko Calcetto”?


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2022)

'sta cosa è talmente trash che deve essere per forza vera


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> 'sta cosa è talmente trash che deve essere per forza vera


sai che può capitare ,anzi ti dico che nella mia cerchia di conoscenti  è avvenuta  , senza però arrivare ad una conclusione .
In questo caso  mettici matrimonio fresco  a che risultati  vuoi che possa portare?


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Io comunque non andrei mai con il marito di una mia amica. Bisogna avere proprio fegato.


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io comunque non andrei mai con il marito di una mia amica. Bisogna avere proprio fegato.


se rimane un pensiero , un sogno  o altro può essere una cosa leggera ma se lui si facesse avanti lì sorgerebbero dei problemini


----------



## Ulisse (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Non mi ha risposto al messaggio


già ha capito dove vuoi arrivare.
E se non risponde ti ha gia pure risposto.....


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se rimane un pensiero , un sogno  o altro può essere una cosa leggera ma se lui si facesse avanti lì sorgerebbero dei problemini


Appunto. E poi si chiede anche perché l’amico cambia atteggiamento.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stasera abbiamo calcetto e dopo di solito ci vediamo tutti assieme con le tipe, per cui la vedo.  Devo riaffrontarla dal vivo anche per capire se la botta che ho è solo voglia di scoparmela (quella c'è sicuro, e non mi sento in colpa sinceramente) e basta o ci sono finito sotto proprio  (e so caz* amari). Stasera mi porto però pure la ragazza con cui mi vedo  sto periodo,perché non voglio fare la parte del bavoso (come qualcuno di voi m'ha appellato) .
> Comunque il mio amico quando stiamo tra di noi è normalissimo , diventa scontroso e stronzo solo quando siamo assieme a lei, mi pare che stia facendo il possessivo all'improvviso ...si sente il territorio invaso (in tanti anni che stanno assieme non è mai stato geloso di niente e nessuno)


Beh, insomma, il fatto di essere possessivo e geloso attiene alle loro modalità relazionali: avresti potuto anche incontrare quello profondamente divertito. Dipende dall'intesa che hanno tra di loro, dal grado di condivisione, e ovviamente può dipendere anche dall'animo con cui le vive l'effetto che può capire sta facendo su di te. Certo che andarle a comunicare interesse, col pacco in vista e lo sguardo della bestia che vuol montare la scrofa di turno, non è assolutamente il miglior biglietto da visita, a meno che il contesto generale non sia quello. Cacchio, bello anche il ruolo della ragazza con cui ti vedi: te la porti come fosse un mazzo di chiavi nella tasca dei jeans?  Già immagino la scena comunque, tra te che emani testosterone e che passi in ricognizione il branco.... deve essere divertente, sì


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari se l’è già trombata stanotte.
> 
> Ma tu che fine avevi fatto?


Scrivo quando riesco, come sempre


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Non mi ha risposto al messaggio


Quindi il problema non esiste più....


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Scrivo quando riesco, come sempre


Pensavamo avessi fatto i soldi.


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quindi il problema non esiste più....


Aspetta. Ci sarà il colpo di scena.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Aspetta. Ci sarà il colpo di scena.


non sto più nella pelle!!!


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quindi il problema non esiste più....


Il problema resta, quando uno tiene il cervello (o surrogato) sotto la cintura.


----------



## Tachipirina (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Non mi ha risposto al messaggio


non sa cosa si perde, ti ha sottovalutato


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pensavamo avessi fatto i soldi.


Lo pensavi tu.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Io continuo a pensare, a voler pensare che sia un quindicenne.
Ma non tanto per il ragionare con il cazzo, ma anche per la descrizione delle relazioni.
Però esistono adulti così.


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare, a voler pensare che sia un quindicenne.
> Ma non tanto per il ragionare con il cazzo, ma anche per la descrizione delle relazioni.
> Però esistono adulti così.


infatti io di 30enni che hanno "le tipe" non ne conosco


----------



## Tachipirina (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti io di 30enni che hanno "le tipe" non ne conosco


neanche mio figlio ventenne usa sto termine , lo usava a 14/15 anni


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> neanche mio figlio ventenne usa sto termine , lo usava a 14/15 anni


Neanche mio cugino di 20 anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stasera abbiamo calcetto e dopo di solito ci vediamo tutti assieme con le tipe, per cui la vedo.  Devo riaffrontarla dal vivo anche per capire se la botta che ho è solo voglia di scoparmela (quella c'è sicuro, e non mi sento in colpa sinceramente) e basta o ci sono finito sotto proprio  (e so caz* amari). Stasera mi porto però pure la ragazza con cui mi vedo  sto periodo,perché non voglio fare la parte del bavoso (come qualcuno di voi m'ha appellato) .
> Comunque il mio amico quando stiamo tra di noi è normalissimo , diventa scontroso e stronzo solo quando siamo assieme a lei, mi pare che stia facendo il possessivo all'improvviso ...si sente il territorio invaso (in tanti anni che stanno assieme non è mai stato geloso di niente e nessuno)


forse perchè stai esagerando?


----------



## GBUH (27 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh, insomma, il fatto di essere possessivo e geloso attiene alle loro modalità relazionali: avresti potuto anche incontrare quello profondamente divertito. Dipende dall'intesa che hanno tra di loro, dal grado di condivisione, e ovviamente può dipendere anche dall'animo con cui le vive l'effetto che può capire sta facendo su di te. Certo che andarle a comunicare interesse, col pacco in vista e lo sguardo della bestia che vuol montare la scrofa di turno, non è assolutamente il miglior biglietto da visita, a meno che il contesto generale non sia quello. Cacchio, bello anche il ruolo della ragazza con cui ti vedi: te la porti come fosse un mazzo di chiavi nella tasca dei jeans?  Già immagino la scena comunque, tra te che emani testosterone e che passi in ricognizione il branco.... deve essere divertente, sì


La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.  
Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme. 
Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
Io vorrei trovarmici a vederla da solo io e lei per parlare. Finora non ci siamo mai visti senza il marito,,nemmeno quando eravamo più piccoli (si sono conosciuti al di fuori della nostra compagnia,quindi lei ci ha sempre frequentati con lui..). Mi interesserebbe anche capire com'è lontana da lui. Perché ho la sensazione che dietro  quella facciata della mogliettina ,sia una tipetta.. magari mi sto a fare sogni,ma ecco vorrei appurarlo.
Certo se non mi risponde ai whatsapp...caz. Ho pensato che però magari ho sbagliato io,cioè figurati se scrive lascia tracce al marito,si compromette. Tocca fare vis a vis


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti io di 30enni che hanno "le tipe" non ne conosco


io si, sono un pò tamarrozzi


----------



## Tachipirina (27 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse perchè stai esagerando?


*“Più piccola è la mente più grande è la presunzione.”  (Esopo)*


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


per me ti prendi una scarica di mazzate se insisti, le prendi dal marito e i tuoi amici ti terranno alla larga perchè sei pericoloso e senza limiti.
Il punto che uno può essere attratto, ma un minimo di intelligenza ce l'applica.
Dovevi muoverti con più discrezione e vedere cosa succedeva, ora stai facendo il bavoso insistente,fastidioso e pure stalker.
Lei non la tratta male, tranquillo è un viaggione che ti stai facendo tu per avere la scusa di insistere.
AAAhh bello!!! lascia stare il ruolo del gentiluomo salvadonzelle, che non ci sta proprio


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> *“Più piccola è la mente più grande è la presunzione.”  (Esopo)*


taggo anche @Etta , magari........capisce


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Per me stai facendo tutto da solo.
Non c'è una parola di incertezza verso quello che lei può provare o non provare per te, se è interessata, dai solo per scontato che te la vuoi "fare", per vedere come va. Il rapporto col marito, l'eventualità che a lei proprio non passa per la testa di tradirlo, non ti sfiorano neanche.
Sì, vuoi parlarci, con lei, sì la vuoi vedere e conoscere, ecc ecc, ma... solo per arrivare a starci. Un "no" non lo contempli.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il problema resta, quando uno tiene il cervello (o surrogato) sotto la cintura.


Ho capito ma se questa non ne vuole sapere mica la potrà obbligare a farsi una storia con lui??? quindi il problema non esiste...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Nessun santo figurati.
Ma tipe? Te la faresti brutale? Una tipetta? 
Daje, 32 anni e veramente pare che sta a scrive uno che ai 18 ancora ci deve arrivare.
È successo a tutti di prendersi una scuffia per una impegnata, in genere si aspettano altri segnali, questa manco ti risponde. Lascia perdere.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Ragazzi non ce la faccio....sto vedendo Totti che scrive


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il problema resta, quando uno tiene il cervello (o surrogato) sotto la cintura.


Oh, io resto comunque molto intelligente, pure sotto la cintura.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ragazzi non ce la faccio....sto vedendo Totti che scrive


Mò arriva pure la Blasi, stai a vedere.


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2022)

boh, l'idea che si "perda la testa" me fa sbroccà.........


----------



## Warlock (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ti ha risposto al messaggio... Praticamente ti ha servito un bel 2 di picche.. e tu cosa fai? pensi che non ti ha risposto al messaggio perchè sicuramente vuole farlo faccia a faccia? Ribadisco, sei masochista e hai visto troppi film di Moccia 
Incassa la sconfitta e non far figure di m....


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mò arriva pure la Blasi, stai a vedere.


Così facciamo il pienone di coatti


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Così facciamo il pienone di coatti


Avoja!!!


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stasera abbiamo calcetto e dopo di solito ci vediamo tutti assieme con le tipe, per cui la vedo.  Devo riaffrontarla dal vivo anche per capire se la botta che ho è solo voglia di scoparmela (quella c'è sicuro, e non mi sento in colpa sinceramente) e basta o ci sono finito sotto proprio  (e so caz* amari). Stasera mi porto però pure la ragazza con cui mi vedo  sto periodo,perché non voglio fare la parte del bavoso (come qualcuno di voi m'ha appellato) .
> Comunque il mio amico quando stiamo tra di noi è normalissimo , diventa scontroso e stronzo solo quando siamo assieme a lei, mi pare che stia facendo il possessivo all'improvviso ...si sente il territorio invaso (in tanti anni che stanno assieme non è mai stato geloso di niente e nessuno)


ed ovviamente non ti chiedi come mai di botto sia diventato geloso e possessivo


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti io di 30enni che hanno "le tipe" non ne conosco


Io sì.


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> taggo anche @Etta , magari........capisce


Mah.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sì.


Tipa!! 
Permetti una parola, sai che c'hai una camminata che c'ho il cuore in gola!


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sì.


Su di te non ci sono dubbi. Parli proprio così.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)

io spero che questo non sia il tipico rappresentante dei trentenni di oggi, altrimenti devo dare ragione alla scema ed a @ladyred che puntano i cinquantenni


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tipa!!
> Permetti una parola, sai che c'hai una camminata che c'ho il cuore in gola!


https://www.cardiologiaoggi.com/dottore-ho-il-cuore-in-gola-cosa-mi-succede/


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.cardiologiaoggi.com/dottore-ho-il-cuore-in-gola-cosa-mi-succede/


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


>


prevenire è meglio che curare, inizi ad avere un'età delicata... a proposito, andato bene il compleanno?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prevenire è meglio che curare, inizi ad avere un'età delicata... a proposito, andato bene il compleanno?


Il mio cuore sta più che bene, funziona e i mancamenti sono circoscritti a determinati momenti, ma niente di patologico. 
Compleanno ok, grazie. Il tuo? Se non ricordo male il periodo era simile.


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il mio cuore sta più che bene, funziona e i mancamenti sono circoscritti a determinati momenti, ma niente di patologico.
> Compleanno ok, grazie. Il tuo? Se non ricordo male il periodo era simile.



compleanno andato bene, per ora festeggiato due volte, sabato si festeggia la terza volta, 40 anni non vengono spesso


----------



## Vera (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stasera abbiamo calcetto e dopo di solito ci vediamo tutti assieme con le tipe, per cui la vedo.  Devo riaffrontarla dal vivo anche per capire se la botta che ho è solo voglia di scoparmela (quella c'è sicuro, e non mi sento in colpa sinceramente) e basta o ci sono finito sotto proprio  (e so caz* amari). Stasera mi porto però pure la ragazza con cui mi vedo  sto periodo,perché non voglio fare la parte del bavoso (come qualcuno di voi m'ha appellato) .
> Comunque il mio amico quando stiamo tra di noi è normalissimo , diventa scontroso e stronzo solo quando siamo assieme a lei, mi pare che stia facendo il possessivo all'improvviso ...si sente il territorio invaso (in tanti anni che stanno assieme non è mai stato geloso di niente e nessuno)


Dài, non hai 32 anni


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Su di te non ci sono dubbi. Parli proprio così.


No no anche molti 30enni maschi.


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tipa!!
> Permetti una parola, sai che c'hai una camminata che c'ho il cuore in gola!


Io dico sempre “compagna/o”.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Prova a contattare @Etta


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> taggo anche @Etta , magari........capisce


Mi hai anticipata


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Che c’entro io?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No no anche molti 30enni maschi.


Cvd


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)




----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che c’entro io?


Tu c'entri sempre


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tu c'entri sempre


Ok.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Aprile 2022)

se non ti ha risposto mi sembra chiaro che non le interessi o comunque non ha intenzione di mettere a rischio ne il suo matrimonio ne il lavoro. 
Se fossi in te lascerei perdere le relazioni extra nella cerchia di amici troppi rischi per una scopata. Non ho letto tutto ma tu sei impegnato?


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Ma non so cosa tu le abbia scritto, certo che se non risponde nemmeno a un messaggio, come inizio, non mi sembra troppo incoraggiante....


----------



## Marjanna (27 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io spero che questo non sia il tipico rappresentante dei trentenni di oggi, altrimenti devo dare ragione alla scema ed a @ladyred che puntano i cinquantenni


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)

vabbeh


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah.


Non avevo dubbi che capissi


----------



## Warlock (27 Aprile 2022)

Un thread del genere mi fa sentire vecchio... A 32 anni io pensavo a fare il padre con tutte le responsabilità che ne conseguivano, e l'autore invece parla di "tipe" e si chiede come farà a scoparsi la moglie dell'amico... Io lo avrei fatto a 16 anni, se tanto mi da tanto lui a 16 anni si toglieva ancora l'omogenizzato dai lati della bocca....
Mah... Generazione di fenomeni...


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Uso pessimo della punteggiatura, considerazione sulla donna che faceva mi nonno, rosicone ed indeciso. Sei lei ha sto cervellone come dici manco te se fila de pezza. Risparmiati sta figuraccia col tuo amico e co te stesso (aó).


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Uso pessimo della punteggiatura, considerazione sulla donna che faceva mi nonno, rosicone ed indeciso. Sei lei ha sto cervellone come dici manco te se fila de pezza. Risparmiati sta figuraccia col tuo amico e co te stesso (aó).


Il suddetto cervellone, chiaramente, lei ce l'ha solo se gliela dà. Altrimenti stai sicuro che per lui sarebbe una sciacquetta qualunque.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Anatoly79 (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Sarebbe un doppio tradimento, amico mio, quindi lascia perdere.
Poi può succedere di perdere la testa o innamorarsi della persona giusta al momento sbagliato, per carità siamo esseri umani, ma bisogna allineare cuore e testa, che lo so non è facile, purtroppo.
Io ti do un consiglio, allontanati per un pò dalla coppia, quindi evita uscite insieme o robe simili, continua il tuo "modus vivendi", sicuramente incontrerai il tuo amico in palestra o in altre attività che facevate nel vostro stesso giro e cerca di metabolizzare la cosa, poi se anche Lei è attratta da te, allora li valuterai il da farsi, ma ricorda: "la porta si apre da dentro".


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Qui i santarelli sono pochi.
Non è un problema di santità: tu stai per toccare dei fili scoperti sapendo  che sono scoperti. E che rischi una scossa di quelle brutte.
Poi non lamentarti...


----------



## Koala (27 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io spero che questo non sia il tipico rappresentante dei trentenni di oggi, altrimenti devo dare ragione alla scema ed a @ladyred che puntano i cinquantenni


La maggior parte, purtroppo, sono proprio così!


----------



## ladyred (27 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> La maggior parte, purtroppo, sono proprio così!


Vero


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

I 30enni sono i nuovi 20enni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I 30enni sono i nuovi 20enni.


Minchia Etta...vinci il Nobel per i luoghi comuni!!
E ma minchia!!!
Ma vai oltre al .. così fan tutte?


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia Etta...vinci il Nobel per i luoghi comuni!!
> E ma minchia!!!
> Ma vai oltre al .. così fan tutte?


Non a caso il mio ex oggi ne compie 30.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia Etta...vinci il Nobel per i luoghi comuni!!
> E ma minchia!!!
> Ma vai oltre al .. così fan tutte?





Etta ha detto:


> Non a caso il mio ex oggi ne compie 30.


L'attinenza?


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'attinenza?


Che i 30enni sono i nuovi 20enni. Ed il mio ex proprio oggi ne compie 30. Era una battuta. ( Mica troppo ).


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che i 30enni sono i nuovi 20enni. Ed il mio ex proprio oggi ne compie 30. Era una battuta. ( Mica troppo ).


Si ma è il TUO ex, TU lo hai scelto, TU lo hai voluto anche se i tuoi ti dicevano che non era adatto, TU ci sei andata a convivere e TU ci hai fatto una figlia


----------



## GBUH (27 Aprile 2022)

Lei non è venuta poi stasera perché doveva lavorare...
Ma con il senno di poi è stato meglio così, perché ho avuto una brutta discussione con lui, iniziata durante la partita e continuata dopo. Abbiamo iniziato a prenderci in giro (reciprocamente) su una cosa di lavoro,e una frase tira l'altra,alla fine è riuscito a prendersela e a fare mille storie, prima perché diceva che "non dovevo permettermi di giudicare il suo operato in azienda"(?!ma vaff),e poi è diventato una belva alla frase di convenevoli "Senti vatti a fa na scopata e finiscila",con cui cercavo di chiudere la discussione (lui completamente fuori luogo,del tipo che dovevo farmi i cazzi miei e rispettare gli spazi suoi). Anche gli altri gli hanno detto di finirla,che si stava solo a scherzare. Era ridicolo.
Siamo amici,gli voglio bene, ma ultimamente sta diventando borioso e arrogante. E ora pure insicuro. Probabilmente il rapporto tra di noi lo rovinerá lui  prima che sia io a farlo.
Ah dulcis in fundo,durante la serata la ragazza di un altro della compagnia,che ha da poco scoperto di essere incinta, mi ha detto che anche lei (la moglie del mio amico),da due mesi ha smesso la pillola perché vogliono provare a cercare pure loro. Questo mi complica  la faccenda perché aspetta,pensa, fai,e finisce che la mette incinta e perdo l'occasione anche di provare a vedere se mi dá corda.
Sto pensando che domani ,che lei è a casa da sola, posso provare a fare un salto direttamente di persona. Ho avuto la sensazione in più di un'occasione che le mie occhiate le facessero piacere, e un paio di volte le ha anche mezze ricambiate senza che lui la vedesse... Non la vedo così impossibile sta cosa. E se non mi vuole me lo dica in faccia.Se non altro rivendico il diritto di vederci  e parlare da soli per una volta,perché nemmeno è normale che tutte le volte che ci siamo fatti due chiacchiere c'era lui di fianco. Io per scherzo gliel'ho buttata pure lá una volta,dicendo "Ma è un pochino soffocante M,no? Sempre qua,non ti lascia mai da sola. Lo sopporti tu?". Lei ha fatto un sorrisetto,abbassato lo sguardo e ha risposto  " ma  è lui che sopporta me". Frase di circostanza..lui stava lì. E poi pure sta cosa che non mi risponde ai messaggi ...ma perchè? Non è normale non rispondere a un amico di tuo marito, a prescindere. A meno che non ti senta vulnerabile alle avances... E allora mi eviti.
Insomma vorrei andarci anche per capire come reagisco a stare da solo con lei... E viceversa come LEI si comporta a stare da sola con me. Non mi sto prefigurando la scopata in testa, eh. Vi assicuro.  Ma se le sensazioni che ho non mi tradiscono,finisce bene


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2022)

Sei tutti noi!
Vai e colpisci!


----------



## Venice30 (27 Aprile 2022)

Mamma mia che sfigato.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ti vedo ben in coppia con Etta.
Sparate le stesse cagate.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Lei non è venuta poi stasera perché doveva lavorare...
> Ma con il senno di poi è stato meglio così, perché ho avuto una brutta discussione con lui, iniziata durante la partita e continuata dopo. Abbiamo iniziato a prenderci in giro (reciprocamente) su una cosa di lavoro,e una frase tira l'altra,alla fine è riuscito a prendersela e a fare mille storie, prima perché diceva che "non dovevo permettermi di giudicare il suo operato in azienda"(?!ma vaff),e poi è diventato una belva alla frase di convenevoli "Senti vatti a fa na scopata e finiscila",con cui cercavo di chiudere la discussione (lui completamente fuori luogo,del tipo che dovevo farmi i cazzi miei e rispettare gli spazi suoi). Anche gli altri gli hanno detto di finirla,che si stava solo a scherzare. Era ridicolo.
> Siamo amici,gli voglio bene, ma ultimamente sta diventando borioso e arrogante. E ora pure insicuro. Probabilmente il rapporto tra di noi lo rovinerá lui  prima che sia io a farlo.
> Ah dulcis in fundo,durante la serata la ragazza di un altro della compagnia,che ha da poco scoperto di essere incinta, mi ha detto che anche lei (la moglie del mio amico),da due mesi ha smesso la pillola perché vogliono provare a cercare pure loro. Questo mi complica  la faccenda perché aspetta,pensa, fai,e finisce che la mette incinta e perdo l'occasione anche di provare a vedere se mi dá corda.
> ...


Benvenuto! Ho letto il tuo racconto.
Ma con questo ragazzo siete amici di vecchia data o è fondamentalmente un collega di lavoro, perchè in tutta franchezza di amicizia qua ne vedo davvero poca.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Lei non è venuta poi stasera perché doveva lavorare...
> Ma con il senno di poi è stato meglio così, perché ho avuto una brutta discussione con lui, iniziata durante la partita e continuata dopo. Abbiamo iniziato a prenderci in giro (reciprocamente) su una cosa di lavoro,e una frase tira l'altra,alla fine è riuscito a prendersela e a fare mille storie, prima perché diceva che "non dovevo permettermi di giudicare il suo operato in azienda"(?!ma vaff),e poi è diventato una belva alla frase di convenevoli "Senti vatti a fa na scopata e finiscila",con cui cercavo di chiudere la discussione (lui completamente fuori luogo,del tipo che dovevo farmi i cazzi miei e rispettare gli spazi suoi). Anche gli altri gli hanno detto di finirla,che si stava solo a scherzare. Era ridicolo.
> Siamo amici,gli voglio bene, ma ultimamente sta diventando borioso e arrogante. E ora pure insicuro. Probabilmente il rapporto tra di noi lo rovinerá lui  prima che sia io a farlo.
> Ah dulcis in fundo,durante la serata la ragazza di un altro della compagnia,che ha da poco scoperto di essere incinta, mi ha detto che anche lei (la moglie del mio amico),da due mesi ha smesso la pillola perché vogliono provare a cercare pure loro. Questo mi complica  la faccenda perché aspetta,pensa, fai,e finisce che la mette incinta e perdo l'occasione anche di provare a vedere se mi dá corda.
> ...


vado a prendere il popcorn e la paletta per raccogliere i denti


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vado a prendere il popcorn e la paletta per raccogliere i denti


Sono soccorritrice, se interessa.


----------



## GBUH (27 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuto! Ho letto il tuo racconto.
> Ma con questo ragazzo siete amici di vecchia data o è fondamentalmente un collega di lavoro, perchè in tutta franchezza di amicizia qua ne vedo davvero poca.


No ci conosciamo da 20 anni
E ti assicuro che mai è successo che gli toccassi o guardassi una ragazza. In passato era pure accaduto che una sua ex mi si proponesse,e non solo non ci sono stato,ma me lo sono tenuto pure per me per non intralciare.. poi si sono lasciati per altre ragioni. Racconto questo per dire che questa volta è diverso .. oh questa mi ha preso forte e di brutto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> No ci conosciamo da 20 anni
> E ti assicuro che mai è successo che gli toccassi o guardassi una ragazza. In passato era pure accaduto che una sua ex mi si proponesse,e non solo non ci sono stato,ma me lo sono tenuto pure per me per non intralciare.. poi si sono lasciati per altre ragioni. Racconto questo per dire che questa volta è diverso .. *oh questa mi ha preso forte e di brutto*


E te la fai passare. 
Punto


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> No ci conosciamo da 20 anni
> E ti assicuro che mai è successo che gli toccassi o guardassi una ragazza. In passato era pure accaduto che una sua ex mi si proponesse,e non solo non ci sono stato,ma me lo sono tenuto pure per me per non intralciare.. poi si sono lasciati per altre ragioni. Racconto questo per dire che questa volta è diverso .. oh questa mi ha preso forte e di brutto


io sono quasi affascinato dalla quantità di botte che prenderai


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sono soccorritrice, se interessa.


direi più un'esperta in puzzle


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi più un'esperta in puzzle


Allora va bene mia sorella!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E te la fai passare.
> Punto


Ma questo è vero?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è vero?


Questo mi sembra autentico


----------



## Marjanna (28 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> No ci conosciamo da 20 anni
> E ti assicuro che mai è successo che gli toccassi o guardassi una ragazza. In passato era pure accaduto che una sua ex mi si proponesse,e non solo non ci sono stato,ma me lo sono tenuto pure per me per non intralciare.. poi si sono lasciati per altre ragioni. Racconto questo per dire che questa volta è diverso .. oh questa mi ha preso forte e di brutto


Però da come scrivi sembra che questo amico sia cambiato nell'ultimo periodo, se la prende per frasi in azienda, non è più come prima, che arrivava con la sua tipa anche lui, adesso c'ha una moglie a cui sta sempre appiccicato e ora ti han dato notizia che stan pensando a metter su famiglia. Non è che da qualche parte dentro di te questo ti turba?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ti vedo ben in coppia con Etta.
> Sparate le stesse cagate.


No. Non ha 50 anni.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma è il TUO ex, TU lo hai scelto, TU lo hai voluto anche se i tuoi ti dicevano che non era adatto, TU ci sei andata a convivere e TU ci hai fatto una figlia


Ok ma era una battuta la mia eh.


----------



## Vera (28 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però da come scrivi sembra che questo amico sia cambiato nell'ultimo periodo, se la prende per frasi in azienda, non è più come prima, che arrivava con la sua tipa anche lui, adesso c'ha una moglie a cui sta sempre appiccicato e ora ti han dato notizia che stan pensando a metter su famiglia. Non è che da qualche parte dentro di te questo ti turba?


È più facile che l'amico abbia capito (possibile anche che la morosa abbia riferito ) e stia solo cercando il pretesto per gonfiarlo.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque io una storia così l’avevo letta tanti anni fa (tipo 15) su un altro forum, lui innamorato della ragazza dell’amico
> Alla fine se la scopa in tutti i buchi
> Poi però lei sposa l’amico e ci fa un paio di figli perché era un uomo serio
> o vediamo


Io l’avevo detto…


----------



## patroclo (28 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Lei non è venuta poi stasera perché doveva lavorare...
> Ma con il senno di poi è stato meglio così, perché ho avuto una brutta discussione con lui, iniziata durante la partita e continuata dopo. Abbiamo iniziato a prenderci in giro (reciprocamente) su una cosa di lavoro,e una frase tira l'altra,alla fine è riuscito a prendersela e a fare mille storie, prima perché diceva che "non dovevo permettermi di giudicare il suo operato in azienda"(?!ma vaff),e poi è diventato una belva alla frase di convenevoli "Senti vatti a fa na scopata e finiscila",con cui cercavo di chiudere la discussione (lui completamente fuori luogo,del tipo che dovevo farmi i cazzi miei e rispettare gli spazi suoi). Anche gli altri gli hanno detto di finirla,che si stava solo a scherzare. Era ridicolo.
> Siamo amici,gli voglio bene, ma ultimamente sta diventando borioso e arrogante. E ora pure insicuro. Probabilmente il rapporto tra di noi lo rovinerá lui  prima che sia io a farlo.
> Ah dulcis in fundo,durante la serata la ragazza di un altro della compagnia,che ha da poco scoperto di essere incinta, mi ha detto che anche lei (la moglie del mio amico),da due mesi ha smesso la pillola perché vogliono provare a cercare pure loro. Questo mi complica  la faccenda perché aspetta,pensa, fai,e finisce che la mette incinta e perdo l'occasione anche di provare a vedere se mi dá corda.
> ...


beh...puoi sempre metterla in cinta te  

ogni tanto divento metodico e devo mettere giù delle regole, una di queste è " mai diventare amante di una cui conosci il partner", tanto più se lo definisci "amico"


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È più facile che l'amico abbia capito (possibile anche che la morosa abbia riferito ) e stia solo cercando il pretesto per gonfiarlo.


popcorn?


----------



## patroclo (28 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È più facile che l'amico abbia capito (possibile anche che la morosa abbia riferito ) e stia solo cercando il pretesto per gonfiarlo.


vedremo alla prossima partita di calcetto chi uscirà senza menischi....


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> vedremo alla prossima partita di calcetto chi uscirà senza menischi....


Jessiko.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Jessiko.


Guarda che non c'è nessun Jessiko. La partita la fanno veramente. Le loro compagne poi li raggiungono.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Se non altro rivendico il diritto di vederci e parlare da soli per una volta


Fai bene!
in effetti, altro non è che la versione moderna, meno barbara ma ahimè anche meno scopereccia, dello "Ius primae noctis"
ti tocca di diritto.
Però temo dovresti possedere un feudo..o quantomeno un giardino, un terrazzo con le piante, il pollice verde...



GBUH ha detto:


> Ma se le sensazioni che ho non mi tradiscono,finisce bene


hai ragione di nuovo
per me il suo silenzio non è un No. Anzi.
Altrimenti te lo avrebbe detto direttamente per stoppare sul nascere una situazione imbarazzante.
Il suo silenzio potrebbe facilmente essere conseguenza di uno stato di confusione dove lei non ha escluso totalmente la possibilità ma ha paura per ovvi motivi.
Più passeranno i giorni e più la curiosità aumenterà di pari misura alla sottovalutazione da parte sua dei rischi ad accettare.
Il tempo e giusto un altro paio di timidi ma rispettosi contatti ti aiuteranno.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Fai bene!
> in effetti, altro non è che la versione moderna, meno barbara ma ahimè anche meno scopereccia, dello "Ius primae noctis"
> ti tocca di diritto.
> Però temo dovresti possedere un feudo..o quantomeno un giardino, un terrazzo con le piante, il pollice verde...
> ...


perfido


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Guarda che non c'è nessun Jessiko. La partita la fanno veramente. Le loro compagne poi li raggiungono.


Jessiko c’entra sempre.


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Aprile 2022)

Ci sono novità  su l'omino  che si fa la moglie dell'amico??
siamo fermi a sms?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ci sono novità  su l'omino  che si fa la moglie dell'amico??
> siamo fermi a sms?


Non se l'è ancora fatta mi pare


----------



## Koala (28 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non se l'è ancora fatta mi pare


E mai succederà


----------



## patroclo (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Jessiko.


Tranqui Etta, non badare a loro, "L'amore vince sempre sull'invidia e sull'odio" cit. S.B.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfido


un pochino si 

però voglio anche accelerare la pratica.
altrimenti finisce come il tread di Etta con centinaia di pagine di tira e molla senza concreti avanzamenti.
Poi spuntano l'amico inaffidabile, i problemi di spostamento ed il cane incontinente.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> un pochino si
> 
> però voglio anche accelerare la pratica.
> altrimenti finisce come il tread di Etta con centinaia di pagine di tira e molla senza concreti avanzamenti.
> Poi spuntano l'amico inaffidabile, i problemi di spostamento ed il cane incontinente.


Io l’ho già detto come va a finire


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Tranqui Etta, non badare a loro, "L'amore vince sempre sull'invidia e sull'odio" cit. S.B.


Cambia battuta però.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> un pochino si
> 
> però voglio anche accelerare la pratica.
> altrimenti finisce come il tread di Etta con centinaia di pagine di tira e molla senza concreti avanzamenti.
> Poi spuntano l'amico inaffidabile, i problemi di spostamento ed il cane incontinente.


Ma tu... Puoi parlare di telegram...
E con @ivanl di Cialis...
Sono argomenti che vanno a braccetto!!!


----------



## Ulisse (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma tu... Puoi parlare di telegram...
> E con @ivanl di Cialis...
> Sono argomenti che vanno a braccetto!!!


ormai non mi contatta quasi più nessuno su Telegram.
Visto che principalmente bazzico sempre le stesse zone (ufficio, casa, sempre gli stessi bar,..), a furia di rifiutare le avances ho finito i gay.
Forse sono troppo esigente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ormai non mi contatta quasi più nessuno su Telegram.
> Visto che principalmente bazzico sempre le stesse zone (ufficio, casa, sempre gli stessi bar,..), a furia di rifiutare le avances ho finito i gay.
> Forse sono troppo esigente.


Ti tampiono io dai..
Dopo tutto sto parlare di telegram
Non metto nome ma mi riconosci di sicuro...
Tu guarda i capelli


----------



## Ulisse (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti tampiono io dai..
> Dopo tutto sto parlare di telegram
> Non metto nome ma mi riconosci di sicuro...
> Tu guarda i capelli


dai ci provo
ammetto che ultimamente, su Telegram, ho perso un poco la mano con le donne.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dai ci provo
> ammetto che ultimamente, su Telegram, ho perso un poco la mano con le donne.



Beh se vuoi mi fingo uomo


----------



## Ulisse (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh se vuoi mi fingo uomo


sempre ste cose drastiche voi donne.

ci riesco, non ti preoccupare.
Alla fine è come andare in bicicletta.
Una volta imparato, dopo molto tempo puoi tentennare i primi due metri ma poi vai liscio.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> O meglio...sono insanamente attratto da lei. Si sono sposati due anni fa,e sembrano (dico sembrano)felici. Lei mi è sempre piaciuta...biondina,minutina ma con le forme giuste che ti fanno perdere la testa,educata,un cervellone da paura,sempre sorridente, mai una parola fuori posto, si occupa di lui come le mogli di una volta sapevano fare,e nonostante questo lavora e ha successo. Mi piaceva già prima,dicevo…ma quando si sono messi assieme(8 anni fa) e poi sposati,non la avevo proprio considerata come una opzione. Ma adesso,da un paio di mesi a questa parte,sto proprio a sbrocca. L'altra sera eravamo in gruppo a fare aperitivo e quando l'ho vista,tutta truccata sexy,con la minigonna,lo stacco di coscia che me fa infartá…ho tirato il fiato,non ce la facevo,se fossimo stati un po' meno in pubblico sicuro le avrei messo le mani addosso. Lui si deve essere accorto perché mi ha fatto lo scontroso tutta sera e se ne sono andati prima che finissimo serata. Che faccio? Non me dite di lasciare sta perché mi conosco…O faccio un casino o combino,ma non me la tolgo dalla testa. Giusto due dettagli:siamo tutti coetanei abbiamo 32 anni,io e lui ci conosciamo da ragazzini,ora ci vediamo sia per lavoro che per gli allenamenti in palestra. Siamo buoni amici in teoria. Ma come si fa?


Va beh, un classico.
Che ti devo dire?
I coniugi degli amici sono più spesso amanti di quanto si creda.



GBUH ha detto:


> La ragazza è una che frequento occasionalmente,nessuna cosa seria. Nessuna ruota di scorta: amicizia with benefit consensuale.
> Sinceramente mi stupisco di alcune risposte,mi viene il dubbio d'esse il primo al mondo a perdere la scocca da una impegnata. Tutti santi?!
> Io non è che mi diverta a cercare rogne. Il problema è che questa qua mi sta intrippando.  Soci capiamoci: sto a scrivere su un forum i miei pensierini e chiedere opinioni sul da farsi che manco a 15 anni... Me la farei proprio brutale. E quello ok. Appurato,e mannaggia a me perché si vede quando stiamo assieme.
> Ma sotto sotto io ho paura che  ci sto perdendo la testa,perché mi viene voglia di mandarle il messaggino (non quelli tattici per scopa,per capirci,ma proprio di sentirla),mi preoccupo seriamente se lui la tratta male,se  è stanca etc.Probabilmente mi sbaglio a pensarla così, ma nella mia testa dico che se è solo attizzamento ,una volta che  mi sono tolto già di torno la voglia di farmela, capisco facile se è solo sesso (quindi poi passa lo sfizio)o se ci sto proprio a perdere la testa di brutto .
> ...


Lascia perdere i messaggi wa.
L'amico è geloso perché sa chi ha accanto.
Buona fortuna. Devi solo aspettare il momento giusto.
Sarà lei a indicartelo. Ma non è detto sia adesso.



GBUH ha detto:


> Lei non è venuta poi stasera perché doveva lavorare...
> Ma con il senno di poi è stato meglio così, perché ho avuto una brutta discussione con lui, iniziata durante la partita e continuata dopo. Abbiamo iniziato a prenderci in giro (reciprocamente) su una cosa di lavoro,e una frase tira l'altra,alla fine è riuscito a prendersela e a fare mille storie, prima perché diceva che "non dovevo permettermi di giudicare il suo operato in azienda"(?!ma vaff),e poi è diventato una belva alla frase di convenevoli "Senti vatti a fa na scopata e finiscila",con cui cercavo di chiudere la discussione (lui completamente fuori luogo,del tipo che dovevo farmi i cazzi miei e rispettare gli spazi suoi). Anche gli altri gli hanno detto di finirla,che si stava solo a scherzare. Era ridicolo.
> Siamo amici,gli voglio bene, ma ultimamente sta diventando borioso e arrogante. E ora pure insicuro. Probabilmente il rapporto tra di noi lo rovinerá lui  prima che sia io a farlo.
> Ah dulcis in fundo,durante la serata la ragazza di un altro della compagnia,che ha da poco scoperto di essere incinta, mi ha detto che anche lei (la moglie del mio amico),da due mesi ha smesso la pillola perché vogliono provare a cercare pure loro. Questo mi complica  la faccenda perché aspetta,pensa, fai,e finisce che la mette incinta e perdo l'occasione anche di provare a vedere se mi dá corda.
> ...


Ti stai facendo troppi film.


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lascia perdere i messaggi wa.
> *L'amico è geloso perché sa chi ha accanto.*
> Buona fortuna. Devi solo aspettare il momento giusto.
> Sarà lei a indicartelo. Ma non è detto sia adesso.


Un amico deficiente e irrispettoso?


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un amico deficiente e irrispettoso?


Anche.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti stai facendo troppi film.


Infatti magari a lei non frega nulla di lui.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti magari a lei non frega nulla di lui.


Infatti.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Il concetto di base, però, alla fine, è:
è lecito provarci con la moglie/fidanzata/tipa dell'amico?
A quel che vedo è una cosa diffusa e spesso si risolve positivamente (per gli amanti).
Dalle vostre esperienze, quando i partner degli "amici" risultano più disponibili?
Mogli e mariti, si intende.
(questo indipendentemente dal giudizio morale sulla cosa, che lascerei da parte, almeno in questo forum).


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il concetto di base, però, alla fine, è:
> è lecito provarci con la moglie/fidanzata/tipa dell'amico?
> A quel che vedo è una cosa diffusa e spesso si risolve positivamente (per gli amanti).
> Dalle vostre esperienze, quando i partner degli "amici" risultano più disponibili?
> ...


Secondo me è da stronzi. Va bene tutto ma il rispetto per gli amici ci vuole.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me è da stronzi. Va bene tutto ma il rispetto per gli amici ci vuole.


Mediamente il tradimento è da stronzi, perché prevede la mancanza di rispetto per il partner.
Il fatto che lo stronzo sia un amico non cambia la sostanza delle cose, ovvero che si stia parlando di un'azione che è stronza comunque e sempre. Il tradimento non ha mai alcuna valenza positiva, anche dal punto di vista lessicale.
Detto ciò, bisogna prendere atto che nella vita gli stronzi esistono e a volte possiamo esserlo anche noi.


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il concetto di base, però, alla fine, è:
> è lecito provarci con la moglie/fidanzata/tipa dell'amico?
> A quel che vedo è una cosa diffusa e spesso si risolve positivamente (per gli amanti).
> Dalle vostre esperienze, quando i partner degli "amici" risultano più disponibili?
> ...


credo che sia normale quando frequenti delle persone provare attrazione, ma se il cervello non ce lo abbiamo nelle mutande  un motivo ci sarà
ti piace la donna di un amico o l'uomo di un'amica?   te la fai passare


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il concetto di base, però, alla fine, è:
> è lecito provarci con la moglie/fidanzata/tipa dell'amico?
> A quel che vedo è una cosa diffusa e spesso si risolve positivamente (per gli amanti).
> Dalle vostre esperienze, quando i partner degli "amici" risultano più disponibili?
> ...


Perché indipendentemente dal giudizio morale o quanto meno dalla opportunità sociale?
Si può vivere in società solo con delle regole condivise.
Almeno ci si deve poter fidare degli amici, poter mangiare ciò che ti offrono senza farlo assaggiare al gatto, lasciare la borsa senza paura che ti sottragga il portafogli, accettare un passaggio senza pensare che ti porterà in posto isolato per farti la pelle o chiedere un riscatto e poter passare serate insieme rilassati, senza temere che allunghi la mano sotto il tavolo verso il tuo partner.
Poi lo sappiamo che succedono queste cose, però, possiamo dire che fanno schifo?


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente il tradimento è da stronzi, perché prevede la mancanza di rispetto per il partner.
> Il fatto che lo stronzo sia un amico non cambia la sostanza delle cose, ovvero che si stia parlando di un'azione che è stronza comunque e sempre. Il tradimento non ha mai alcuna valenza positiva, anche dal punto di vista lessicale.
> Detto ciò, bisogna prendere atto che nella vita gli stronzi esistono e a volte possiamo esserlo anche noi.


Sinceramente se mio marito ci provasse, o mi tradisse con una mia amica, mi incaxxerei il quintuplo. Con entrambi.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> credo che sia normale quando frequenti delle persone provare attrazione, ma se il cervello non ce lo abbiamo nelle mutande  un motivo ci sarà
> ti piace la donna di un amico o l'uomo di un'amica?   te la fai passare


Lasciamo perdere la questione morale.
Teoricamente bisognerebbe lasciarlo nelle mutande SEMPRE se si è impegnati.
Trovandoci su questo forum, sappiamo benissimo che non accade.
Ora, che sia un amico o il collega, cosa cambia?
Stiamo parlando di stronzi, in generale.
Tutti, ovviamente.
Tranne la moglie, se non cede, ovviamente.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la questione morale.
> Teoricamente bisognerebbe lasciarlo nelle mutande SEMPRE se si è impegnati.
> Trovandoci su questo forum, sappiamo benissimo che non accade.
> Ora, che sia un amico o il collega, cosa cambia?
> ...


Se è un amico cambia. Eccome se cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la questione morale.
> Teoricamente bisognerebbe lasciarlo nelle mutande SEMPRE se si è impegnati.
> Trovandoci su questo forum, sappiamo benissimo che non accade.
> Ora, che sia un amico o il collega, cosa cambia?
> ...


È un duplice tradimento, è duplice carico di menzogne, è fare crollare i riferimenti affettivi più importanti.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché indipendentemente dal giudizio morale o quanto meno dalla opportunità sociale?
> Si può vivere in società solo con delle regole condivise.
> Almeno ci si deve poter fidare degli amici, poter mangiare ciò che ti offrono senza farlo assaggiare al gatto, lasciare la borsa senza paura che ti sottragga il portafogli, accettare un passaggio senza pensare che ti porterà in posto isolato per farti la pelle o chiedere un riscatto e poter passare serate insieme rilassati, senza temere che allunghi la mano sotto il tavolo verso il tuo partner.
> Poi lo sappiamo che succedono queste cose, però, possiamo dire che fanno schifo?


Sì, ma lo darei per scontato.
Ma farebbe schifo anche tradire il coniuge, anzi, forse sarebbe anche peggio, visto che tra coniugi la condivisione è decisamente superiore che tra amici.
Bisognerebbe fidarsi, ma non accade.
E non sarò io a cambiare il mondo.
Quindi, vivendo in un mondo la cui facciata non è esattamente ciò che nasconde, cosa possiamo dire di più su questa storia?


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la questione morale.
> Teoricamente bisognerebbe lasciarlo nelle mutande SEMPRE se si è impegnati.
> Trovandoci su questo forum, sappiamo benissimo che non accade.
> Ora, che sia un amico o il collega, cosa cambia?
> ...


io mi incazzerei più con la mia amica che con  mio marito, se succedesse qualcosa del genere


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se è un amico cambia. Eccome se cambia.


Cosa cambia?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma lo darei per scontato.
> Ma farebbe schifo anche tradire il coniuge, anzi, forse sarebbe anche peggio, visto che tra coniugi la condivisione è decisamente superiore che tra amici.
> Bisognerebbe fidarsi, ma non accade.
> E non sarò io a cambiare il mondo.
> Quindi, vivendo in un mondo la cui facciata non è esattamente ciò che nasconde, cosa possiamo dire di più du questa storia?


Possiamo dire che, anche solo abbandonarsi alla fantasia, fa schifo.


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma lo darei per scontato.
> Ma farebbe schifo anche tradire il coniuge, anzi, forse sarebbe anche peggio, visto che tra coniugi la condivisione è decisamente superiore che tra amici.
> Bisognerebbe fidarsi, ma non accade.
> E non sarò io a cambiare il mondo.
> Quindi, vivendo in un mondo la cui facciata non è esattamente ciò che nasconde, cosa possiamo dire di più su questa storia?


in questa storia abbiamo un 32enne col cervello di un 12enne che vuole scoparsi una che non se lo caga di striscio


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un duplice tradimento, è duplice carico di menzogne, è fare crollare i riferimenti affettivi più importanti.


Che differenza fa con un estraneo?
Parli di duplice tradimento, quindi avalliamo la questione che un estraneo non deve seguire le stesse regole sociali di un amico?


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in questa storia abbiamo un 32enne col cervello di un 12enne che vuole scoparsi una che non se lo caga di striscio


Può darsi.
Ma anche il contrario.
Davvero nessuno ha mai provato la voglia di scoparsi il marito o la moglie dell'amico?
Io vedo in giro due amiche, dalle mie parti, e so che una si è fatta il marito dell'altra, che a sua volta si è fatto la moglie di un altro.
Che a quanto so non si è fatto nessuna, almeno lui.
Diciamo che non sono eventi infrequenti.
Come ci poniamo, quindi?


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Ma anche il contrario.
> Davvero nessuno ha mai provato la voglia di scoparsi il marito o la moglie dell'amico?
> Io vedo in giro due amiche, dalle mie parti, e so che una si è fatta il marito dell'altra, che a sua volta si è fatto la moglie di un altro.
> ...


il fatto che siano tanti a fare schifo non significa che faccia meno schifo eh


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il concetto di base, però, alla fine, è:
> è lecito provarci con la moglie/fidanzata/tipa dell'amico?
> Dalle vostre esperienze, quando i partner degli "amici" risultano più disponibili?


Direi che si è proprio amici di merda. 

Non mi è mai capitato di provare attrazione per partner di mie amiche, non dico che li considero asessuati, ma quasi.

Quando mi è sembrato che il marito di una mia amica tastasse il terreno con me, ho lasciato cadere la cosa nel nulla cosmico, mi sono interrogata semmai qualcosa nel mio comportamento naturale potesse mai averlo indotto a pensare che io fossi facilina, ho vissuto il dilemma se avvisarla o meno di stare all'erta riguardo al deficiente accanto.


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il fatto che siano tanti a fare schifo non significa che faccia meno schifo eh


Perfettissimo


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che differenza fa con un estraneo?
> Parli di duplice tradimento, quindi avalliamo la questione che un estraneo non deve seguire le stesse regole sociali di un amico?


Ma che domanda è?

Stai dicendo che avere un legame o non averlo è ininfluente sulle scelte e il riguardo di una persona verso le altre?


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il fatto che siano tanti a fare schifo non significa che faccia meno schifo eh


Capisco.
Ma se ci si ferma sempre e solo al giudizio morale, qui sembra più un forum di bacchettoni che di persone che discutono a 360 gradi sul tradimento.
Altrimenti posso anch'io arrivare a concludere che chi tradisce fa schifo e morta lì.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è?
> 
> Stai dicendo che *avere un legame* o non averlo è ininfluente sulle scelte e il riguardo di una persona verso le altre?


Sto dicendo che si pretende da un amico più di quello che si dà a un coniuge.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che differenza fa con un estraneo?
> Parli di duplice tradimento, quindi avalliamo la questione che un estraneo non deve seguire le stesse regole sociali di un amico?


A un estraneo non affido la mia borsa, non do le chiavi della mia auto, non lo faccio dormire sul divano.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A un estraneo non affido la mia borsa, non do le chiavi della mia auto, non lo faccio dormire sul divano.


Con un amico non condivido il conto in banca, non faccio un figlio insieme, non divido il letto.
E neppure faccio sesso insieme.
Eppure si tradiscono i coniugi.
I fidanzati.
Perché si tollera maggiormente il tradimento delle persone con cui si condivide tutto, e non quello di un amico?
No, lo so che tu non tolleri entrambi. Non è questo il punto.
Ma mi sembra strano che si stigmatizzi il comportamento di un"amico" obnubilato dall'attrazione verso la donna dell'amico (cit. Pooh), e non quello di un marito o di una moglie obnubilato per chissà chi che tradisce il coniuge.
Non è la stessa cosa, in fondo?
O forse consideriamo più accettabile tradire il coniuge che un amico?
Per quale ragione?
In fin dei conti alla base c'è sempre la stessa motivazione: l'attrazione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Aprile 2022)

Intanto il giovanotto è sparito: spero che adesso non abiti in un pilastro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Con un amico non condivido il conto in banca, non faccio un figlio insieme, non divido il letto.
> E neppure faccio sesso insieme.
> Eppure si tradiscono i coniugi.
> I fidanzati.
> ...


Io non ho tollerato niente.
Chi lo fa calcola appunto quali siano  le cose più pesanti per la propria vita.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho tollerato niente.
> Chi lo fa calcola appunto quali siano  le cose più pesanti per la propria vita.


Tu infatti non hai tollerato nulla.
Quindi tradire il coniuge per alcuni è lecito, ma se un amico ci prova con il coniuge è una merda?
Ma non è più o meno la stessa cosa?


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero nessuno ha mai provato la voglia di scoparsi il marito o la moglie dell'amico?


mi è capitato un paio di volte di beccarmi a pensare qualche moglie di amici a letto, con me.
Complice qualche cena insieme, abbigliamento più provocante e qualche bicchiere di troppo che allenta i freni nella testa.
Ma me lo sono fatto passare subito il pensiero considerandolo/mi schifoso.

Una paio di volte, con altre, mi hanno fatto intendere la loro disponibilità ma ho fatto finta di non capire preferendo passare per ingenuo.
Ho però capito quanto loro ci tenessero all'amicizia con mia moglie.
Moglie che ovviamente non comprende il perchè sono da allora molto più critico e diffidente quando spende buone parole sulla loro amicizia.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Intanto il giovanotto è sparito: spero che adesso non abiti in un pilastro.


Qui dopo il terzo messaggio spariscono quasi sempre tutti.
Io penso perché non ottengono mai le risposte che cercano.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il concetto di base, però, alla fine, è:
> è lecito provarci con la moglie/fidanzata/tipa dell'amico?
> A quel che vedo è una cosa diffusa e spesso si risolve positivamente (per gli amanti).
> Dalle vostre esperienze, quando i partner degli "amici" risultano più disponibili?
> ...


Io posso parlare per me... il tradimento con un amico ...fa schifo..
Non dovrebbe accadere..
È un doppio tradimento...
Eppure l ho fatto ..


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi incazzerei più con la mia amica che con  mio marito, se succedesse qualcosa del genere


Io con entrambi.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qui dopo il terzo messaggio spariscono quasi sempre tutti.
> Io penso perché non ottengono mai le risposte che cercano.


Oppure sono dei fake.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io posso parlare per me... il tradimento con un amico ...fa schifo..
> Non dovrebbe accadere..
> È un doppio tradimento...
> Eppure l ho fatto ..


Eh, ma lo ricordo infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Ma anche il contrario.
> Davvero nessuno ha mai provato la voglia di scoparsi il marito o la moglie dell'amico?
> Io vedo in giro due amiche, dalle mie parti, e so che una si è fatta il marito dell'altra, che a sua volta si è fatto la moglie di un altro.
> ...


Sinceramente sono pochi gli uomini che trovo attraenti e nessuno tra i partner delle amiche. Anzi ho sempre trovato strano che piacessero a loro.


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente sono pochi gli uomini che trovo attraenti e nessuno tra i partner delle amiche. Anzi ho sempre trovato strano che piacessero a loro.


Anch’io


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che si è proprio amici di merda.
> 
> Non mi è mai capitato di provare attrazione per partner di mie amiche, non dico che li considero asessuati, ma quasi.
> 
> Quando mi è sembrato che il marito di una mia amica tastasse il terreno con me, ho lasciato cadere la cosa nel nulla cosmico, mi sono interrogata semmai qualcosa nel mio comportamento naturale potesse mai averlo indotto a pensare che io fossi facilina, ho vissuto il dilemma se avvisarla o meno di stare all'erta riguardo al deficiente accanto.


Ci sono quelli che tastano


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente sono pochi gli uomini che trovo attraenti e nessuno tra i partner delle amiche. Anzi ho sempre trovato strano che piacessero a loro.


Nel mio giro la moglie di un amico anni fa ci aveva provato con me e poi era diventata l'amante di un altro, oggi sicuramente una della compagnia potrebbe piacermi, ma ho la sensazione che lei abbia una storia con il marito di una, sempre della compagnia.
In ogni caso non ci proverei.
Però se mi saltasse addosso non so se direi di no, per dire.
Non provarci è una cosa, dire no un'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio giro la moglie di un amico anni fa ci aveva provato con me e poi era diventata l'amante di un altro, oggi sicuramente una della compagnia potrebbe piacermi, ma ho la sensazione che lei abbia una storia con il marito di una, sempre della compagnia.
> In ogni caso non ci proverei.
> Però se mi saltasse addosso non so se direi di no, per dire.
> Non provarci è una cosa, dire no un'altra.


Poi bisogna vedere se si parla di amici o conoscenti.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi bisogna vedere se si parla di *amici o conoscenti*.


Anche, giustamente.
Diciamo che se un "amico" arriva a provarci con tua moglie non è da considerarsi in ogni caso un amico.


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che si pretende da un amico più di quello che si dà a un coniuge.


Non direi.
Se invece di una persona sola ne tradisci due, non è peggio?


----------



## GBUH (29 Aprile 2022)

Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

L’avevo detto io…


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2022)

Io mi nasconderei, hai la stessa abilità a comprendere il non verbale (ma anche il verbale) che ha Etta


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’avevo detto io…


Cosa avevi detto, l'ha respinto.
E lui vede delle chance.
Mah
Vuole proprio essere menato.
Comunque è assurdo non saper vedere un rifiuto e insistere...


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Cosa avevi detto, l'ha respinto.
> E lui vede delle chance.
> Mah
> Vuole proprio essere menato.
> Comunque è assurdo non saper vedere un rifiuto e insistere...


E' il frutto della cultura del "no che in realtà vuol dire sì".
Alibi maschile e scemenza femminile.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente sono pochi gli uomini che trovo attraenti e nessuno tra i partner delle amiche. Anzi ho sempre trovato strano che piacessero a loro.


Idem. Abbiamo gusti proprio opposti. Meglio così.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio giro la moglie di un amico anni fa ci aveva provato con me e poi era diventata l'amante di un altro, oggi sicuramente una della compagnia potrebbe piacermi, ma ho la sensazione che lei abbia una storia con il marito di una, sempre della compagnia.
> In ogni caso non ci proverei.
> Però se mi saltasse addosso non so se direi di no, per dire.
> Non provarci è una cosa, dire no un'altra.


Peggio di Beautiful.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io mi nasconderei, hai la stessa abilità a comprendere il non verbale (ma anche il verbale) che ha Etta


Io ci azzecco sempre quando vi dico che uno ci prova. Non mi sbaglio mai.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Cosa avevi detto, l'ha respinto.
> E lui vede delle chance.
> Mah
> Vuole proprio essere menato.
> Comunque è assurdo non saper vedere un rifiuto e insistere...


Tanti sono così. Forse affermare se stessi boh.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
> Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
> In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


Non ho capito una cosa ma loro vivono insieme?


----------



## Andromeda4 (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che si è proprio amici di merda.
> 
> Non mi è mai capitato di provare attrazione per partner di mie amiche, non dico che li considero asessuati, ma quasi.
> 
> Quando mi è sembrato che il marito di una mia amica tastasse il terreno con me, ho lasciato cadere la cosa nel nulla cosmico, mi sono interrogata semmai qualcosa nel mio comportamento naturale potesse mai averlo indotto a pensare che io fossi facilina, ho vissuto il dilemma se avvisarla o meno di stare all'erta riguardo al deficiente accanto.


Anche per me i partner delle mie amiche sono "donne", nel senso che proprio non li guardo come se potessi avere un qualunque interesse. È capitato solo una volta, da quello che ricordo, che il ragazzo dell'epoca di una mia amica dell'università manifestasse segnali di interesse, almeno dai complimenti che faceva, spesso anche in presenza di lei, mettendoli in forma di battuta. Non che la cosa mi desse meno fastidio, anzi. Conosco la tecnica del mentire facendo finta di dire la verità, e lo snobbavo allegramente. Poi i due si sono lasciati, lui mi chiamò, ufficialmente per sfogarsi sulla mia amica, e chiuse la telefonata dicendo "magari ci vediamo qualche volta" e io ho preferito glissare, ai tempi non avevo la risposta proprio prontissima. 
Mai più rivisto tranne anni dopo, per strada, sapevo che era sposato con una nuova, dopo la storia con la mia amica. Senza avermi riconosciuta, voleva fermarmi per dirmi qualche stronzata. Quando mi ha riconosciuto si è vergognato.


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ci azzecco sempre quando vi dico che uno ci prova. Non mi sbaglio mai.


CVD


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Cosa avevi detto, l'ha respinto.
> E lui vede delle chance.
> Mah
> Vuole proprio essere menato.
> Comunque è assurdo non saper vedere un rifiuto e insistere...


ma dai... l'ha fatto entrare in casa, la prossima vedrai che se la porta a letto
sta storia l'ho già letta qualche anno fa, pari pari


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma dai... l'ha fatto entrare in casa, la prossima vedrai che se la porta a letto
> sta storia l'ho già letta qualche anno fa, pari pari


dici che è una replica, stile rai ad agosto?


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> dici che è una replica, stile rai ad agosto?


se come nick avesse paolinoqualcosa sarebbe identico, stessa età, stessa storia, all'epoca era arrivato nel forum che già la scopava, un po' di lascia e prendi, alla fine lei lo allontanava, concepiva col marito, lui trovava un'altra e pensava di sposarla


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non direi.
> Se invece di una persona sola ne tradisci due, non è peggio?


Non so, se rubi un pollo o due polli cambia?
Sempre ladro resti.


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non so, se rubi un pollo o due polli cambia?
> Sempre ladro resti.


un doppio tradimento a me sembra peggio, poi fai te


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
> Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
> In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


Ovvero tutto quello che non si deve fare l'hai fatto.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un doppio tradimento a me sembra peggio, poi fai te


Perché?
Non sei un traditore in qualsiasi caso?
Non è che cerchiamo di giustificare la cosa invece trovando "accettabile" tradire il coniuge perché ci fa comodo pensarlo?


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non sei un traditore in qualsiasi caso?
> Non è che cerchiamo di giustificare la cosa invece trovando "accettabile" tradire il coniuge perché ci fa comodo pensarlo?


io non giustifico e non trovo accettabile il tradimento in nessun caso, se mio marito mi tradisse con una mia amica penserei che mi sono circondata di figli di puttana


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' il frutto della cultura del "no che in realtà vuol dire sì".
> Alibi maschile e scemenza femminile.


E il frutto di uno che ragiona come un elefante.
L'approccio più sbagliato che mi sia mai capitato di leggere su questo forum.



omicron ha detto:


> io non giustifico e non trovo accettabile il tradimento in nessun caso, se mio marito mi tradisse con una mia amica penserei che mi sono circondata di figli di puttana


Questo è corretto.
Lo penserei anch'io.

Visto l'esordio terribile del nostro forumista, quale sarebbe stato l'approccio più produttivo per riuscire a suscitare un minimo di interesse nella donna in questione?
Perché è assolutamente sbagliato quello che ha fatto?
Ovvero provarci a casa di lei e in quella maniera?
Perché, e lo sappiamo tutti, il suo è stato sattamente l'approccio che prevede due di picche al 100%.


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché si tollera maggiormente il tradimento delle persone con cui si condivide tutto, e non quello di un amico?
> Ma mi sembra strano che si stigmatizzi il comportamento di un"amico" obnubilato dall'attrazione verso la donna dell'amico (cit. Pooh), e non quello di un marito o di una moglie obnubilato per chissà chi che tradisce il coniuge.
> Non è la stessa cosa, in fondo?
> O forse consideriamo più accettabile tradire il coniuge che un amico?
> ...


Provo a risponderti.
Non credo che si tolleri maggiormente il tradimento del partner.

Forse questa impressione è dovuta dal fatto che quando tradisci il partner è sulle/con le stesse dinamiche delle relazione. Terreno sentimentale e sessuale. E si può cercare di comprendere quali siano state le spinte a cercare altro o il perchè. 

Quando tradisci un amico sposti i piani. Diventa un altra cosa. Inoltre vai a ledere due relazioni di cui dovrebbe importarti. 

Sono due tradimenti diversi.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti.
> Non credo che si tolleri maggiormente il tradimento del partner.
> 
> Forse questa impressione è dovuta dal fatto che quando tradisci il partner è sulle/con le stesse dinamiche delle relazione. Terreno sentimentale e sessuale. E si può cercare di comprendere quali siano state le spinte a cercare altro o il perchè.
> ...


Sì, mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ora, che sia un amico o il collega, cosa cambia?





danny ha detto:


> Con un amico non condivido il conto in banca, non faccio un figlio insieme, non divido il letto.
> E neppure faccio sesso insieme.
> Eppure si tradiscono i coniugi.
> I fidanzati.
> Perché si tollera maggiormente il tradimento delle persone con cui si condivide tutto, e non quello di un amico?


Leggendo quello che scrivi mi pare che post-matrimonio gli amici vengano declassati.
Il ragazzo ha parlato di un amico che conosce da 20 anni. Quel tipo di amici che ti porti dietro, spesso, tutta la vita. Quelli che è difficile trovare in età adulta.
Non ti ricordi più?
Poi che capiti l'attrazione, la scopata può capitare. Ma lui non è attento per niente.
Gli è presa la svirgolata per la moglie dell'amico, così... 
L'amico sta prendendo una strada diversa, lui è ancora "con la tipa".
Non puoi vederlo nell'ottica dei matrimoni ventennali e la stanca della vita confezionata.



GBUH ha detto:


> v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.


si certo, tipo che si stava per congelare, magari per quello non ha reagito subito


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggendo quello che scrivi mi pare che post-matrimonio gli amici vengano declassati.
> Il ragazzo ha parlato di un amico che conosce da 20 anni. Quel tipo di amici che ti porti dietro, spesso, tutta la vita. Quelli che è difficile trovare in età adulta.
> Non ti ricordi più?
> Poi che capiti l'attrazione, la scopata può capitare. Ma lui non è attento per niente.
> ...


Parto già da una considerazione, che il termine "amico" non sia usato sempre nella maniera corretta, o perlomeno, che spesso non sia assolutamente indicativo di un rapporto di un certo livello.
Gli "amici" possono essere invidiosi, a volte.
Si possono considerare amici?
A parer mio no. L'amico ti vuole bene e vuole il tuo bene.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non sei un traditore in qualsiasi caso?
> Non è che cerchiamo di giustificare la cosa invece trovando "accettabile" tradire il coniuge perché ci fa comodo pensarlo?


In quel caso tradisci l’amico.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Parto già da una considerazione, che il termine "amico" non sia usato sempre nella maniera corretta, o perlomeno, che spesso non sia assolutamente indicativo di un rapporto di un certo livello.
> Gli "amici" possono essere invidiosi, a volte.
> Si possono considerare amici?
> A parer mio no. L'amico ti vuole bene e vuole il tuo bene.


Appunto, non sono amici.
Diciamo che la moglie, il marito, li tradisci, e puoi pure continuare a chiamarli tali anche dopo, a meno che non ti separi divorzi e metti fine al contratto.
Con un amico non hai un contratto, a fronte di certi comportamenti non sei più amico e basta. L'invidia è una dichiarazione di non amicizia.


----------



## Mir (29 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non sei un traditore in qualsiasi caso?
> Non è che cerchiamo di giustificare la cosa invece trovando "accettabile" tradire il coniuge perché ci fa comodo pensarlo?


Anche secondo me tradire con la moglie o compagna di un "Amico" e sottolineo la A maiuscola, comporta un  doppio tradimento  perché oltre al coniuge si tradisce l'amicizia...


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Credo che la risposta più corretta sia quella di Lostris.
Dal mio punto di vista penso che la definizione di amicizia comprenda un tipo di rapporto non vincolato in alcun modo se non da sentimenti e disponibilità verso l'altro.
E' un rapporto che può durare tutta la vita o finire anche durante essa,  in maniera spontanea, senza alcun tipo di necessità di recidere contratti o altro, mantenendo le stesse motivazioni nel tempo che lo hanno generato.
Un matrimonio può durare anche oltre la fine dei sentimenti iniziali, per motivi differenti.
Si crede pertanto di più al legame di amicizia che a quello matrimoniale.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
> Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
> In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


Hai avuto un atteggiamento da tipico morto de fregna.
Peccato, potevi giocartela meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> quando *le ho preso i franchi* per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.


Puttano francese?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le mogli di una volta? Le serve intendi?


Accudenti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
> Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
> In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


Tu capisci solo se ti dà  una padella in faccia.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> :
> quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.


presentarsi all'improvviso a casa sua, aggredirla fisicamente... non mi sembrano delle gran mosse eh...



GBUH ha detto:


> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


se sarà ragionato come il precedente lascia stare.
Faresti meno danni se decidessi lanciando una moneta in aria.

non credo lo faccia giusto per evitare il casino ma ci hai pensato a cosa succederebbe se lo dicesse al marito ?


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
> Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
> In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


hai un'assicurazione infortuni vero?   perchè l'unico ragionamento che devi fare è come spiegare all'assicurazione la perdita improvvisa di incisivi e premolari


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti...  *ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.*
> Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.


Sono d'accordo!

Secondo me quei 10 secondi dicono T.U.T.T.O. !
Mi sembra chiarissima la situazione.

Ma cosa vuoi ragionare?
Lanciati no?

E' tua. E' assolutamente evidente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> presentarsi all'improvviso a casa sua, aggredirla fisicamente... non mi sembrano delle gran mosse eh...


Infatti se l è giocata malissimo...
Avrebbe dovuto....cercare di capire se lei è veramente interessata...non saltarle addosso tipo ....morto di figa 15enne...

Al di là di tutto... è riuscito a rovinare un amicizia , a fare la figura del pirla...
E magari...ma magari indurre la tipa in tentazione (anche se dubito....)
Sarebbe stato più facile se avessero avuto già...un passato...ma non avendolo....ha cannato su tutti i fronti


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> presentarsi all'improvviso a casa sua, aggredirla fisicamente... non mi sembrano delle gran mosse eh...
> 
> 
> se sarà ragionato come il precedente lascia stare.
> ...


Ti pare il tipo che pensa?


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo!
> 
> Secondo me quei 10 secondi dicono T.U.T.T.O. !
> Mi sembra chiarissima la situazione.
> ...


'starda


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo!
> 
> Secondo me quei 10 secondi dicono T.U.T.T.O. !
> Mi sembra chiarissima la situazione.
> ...


carogna


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti pare il tipo che pensa?


Bè, sì. Col cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> 'starda





perplesso ha detto:


> carogna



ma cosa dite? 


io...


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

e paracula


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai avuto un atteggiamento da tipico morto de fregna.
> Peccato, potevi giocartela meglio.


Arci, almeno tu, digli come avrebbe dovuto agire.
Questo si è sputtanato alla grande.


----------



## GBUH (29 Aprile 2022)

Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso? 
Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


Allora manda a fare in culo l’amicizia con il tuo amico e provaci con lei. Anche se, secondo me, tu a lei non interessi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


Chiedile scusa.


----------



## Warlock (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


Dopo la figura che hai fatto l'unica mossa possibile, è quella di prendere una sua foto e spippolarti come un forsennato, tanto da farti venire cosi tanta irritazione che magari ti passa quest'idea malsana


----------



## ivanl (29 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedile scusa.


concordo: a me pare evidente che la cosa non le interessi e che tu abbia superato il limite


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


Sinceramente, la figura di merda che hai fatto è difficilmente risanabile.
Anche se lei fosse stata disposta, ti vedrà ora come uno un po' troppo avventato e pericoloso da gestire.
Un morto di figa, in effetti, sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Sei finito nel pastrocchio di tutti i morti di figa che ogni donna ha attorno a sé quotidianamente.
Non buttarla sui sentimenti o cose così, assolutamente.
Per indurla in tentazione dovevi essere "diverso" dagli altri mdf.
Molla il colpo, dopo averle chiesto scusa.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

Ma lui non vuole chiederle scusa. Vuole scoparsela. E non mollerà.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole chiederle scusa. Vuole scoparsela. E non mollerà.


Beh ciò che si vuole e ciò che poi si ottiene spesso sono cose diverse....
Per me non se la scopa manco se la ricopre d' oro...
Lei avrà ben capito che è troppo impulsivo...


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ciò che si vuole e ciò che poi si ottiene spesso sono cose diverse....
> Per me non se la scopa manco se la ricopre d' oro...
> Lei avrà ben capito che è troppo impulsivo...


Lui si è autoconvinto che lei ci stia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lui si è autoconvinto che lei ci stia.


Anch'io mi sono autoconvinta di essere JLO ma non lo sono


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


non è questione di essere o meno ferrati per quanto riguarda l'adulterio.
Il tuo è stato un approccio prevaricatore e volgare e tale resta a prescindere dai legami ufficiali che entrambi avete.
Anzi, proprio in virtù del fatto che siete entrambi non single, era richiesta maggiore discrezione, pazienza e meno irruenza.

Una persona non libera deve trovarti non solo interessante ed attraente  ma anche in misura tale da rendere accettabile il rischio che corre nel concedersi. Non è che ha da perdere solo il tempo frequentandoti.

Non basta piacere, cosa di cui nemmeno sei sicuro nel tuo caso.
Devi anche ispirare fiducia e consapevolezza che sei gestibile nel dopo e non che sei una testa di cazzo da cui puoi aspettarti di tutto

E non mi sembra che ti stai muovendo in quella direzione

Io al tuo posto mi scuserei ma non piombando di nuovo a casa sua eh
meglio mandarle un messaggio quando sono sicuro che è sola senza marito fra i piedi.
Altrimenti finisce che se non lo ha detto lei, ci pensi tu a metterlo a conoscenza.

Approfitta per esempio quando siete al lavoro o andate a giocare a calcio insieme.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


Ehm.... Diciamo che i segnali positivi lì hai colti solo tu


----------



## Mir (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


Mi auguro di cuore che, come ha già ipotizzato qualcuno, sia tutta una storia inventata rafforzata tra l'altro dalla celerità degli eventi , cosa che a mio modo di vedere insospettisce non poco....... Inoltre mi voglio rifiutare di credere che si possa arrivare a sputtanarsi in tal modo  senza la minima dignità per se stessi e per  non parlare della mancanza totale di  rispetto dell'altrui persona.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?


Risponderti e toglierci il divertimento di immaginarti senza denti?
Naaaaaah!!!


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Mi auguro di cuore che, come ha già ipotizzato qualcuno, sia tutta una storia inventata rafforzata tra l'altro dalla celerità degli eventi , cosa che a mio modo di vedere insospettisce non poco....... Inoltre mi voglio rifiutare di credere che si possa arrivare a sputtanarsi in tal modo  senza la minima dignità per se stessi e per  non parlare della mancanza totale di  rispetto dell'altrui persona.


non mi meraviglierei se fosse tutto vero.
Ho visto fare di molto peggio


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è questione di essere o meno ferrati per quanto riguarda l'adulterio.
> Il tuo è stato un approccio prevaricatore e volgare e tale resta a prescindere dai legami ufficiali che entrambi avete.
> Anzi, proprio in virtù del fatto che siete entrambi non single, era richiesta maggiore discrezione, pazienza e meno irruenza.
> 
> ...


Il suo unico problema è che non sa gestire il rifiuto. 
In questo ha da crescere parecchio, visto che è arrivato al rifiuto.


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Visto che siete abbastanza ferrati in fatto di infedeltà e pare che avreste saputo tutti come fare meglio, voi che fareste adesso?
> Sinceramente inizio a fottermene della questione amico/onore. Ora ho in mente lei


guarda, s'è capito dal primo post che te ne frega nulla del tuo (ex?) amico.    consigli difficile dartene perchè sei uno che carica a testa bassa senxa ascoltare nulla e nessuno.

quindi

qui gli scenari sono i seguenti

sta donna spiffera tutto al marito e te oltre a delle gran pippe, un mutuo dal dentista ed un futuro da appestato perchè sai, se si spargesse la voce che punti le donne degli altri, forse è meglio se cambi proprio città.  ti consiglierei Donetsk.

sta donna non spiffera al marito, allora forse, ma forse hai veramente una possibilità.   e se questa da una possibilità ad uno che si muove come un toro con un petardo in culo, allora davvero non abbiamo nulla da insegnarti e fai quello che ti dice il belino.

occhio solo che non si stiano però già prendendo gioco di te per farti fare la figura del coglione in mondovisione


----------



## Mir (29 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non mi meraviglierei se fosse tutto vero.
> Ho visto fare di molto peggio


Allora è proprio vero che il mondo è bello perché è vario......o avariato....


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Allora è proprio vero che il mondo è bello perché è vario......o avariato....


Entrambi.


----------



## GBUH (29 Aprile 2022)

Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare  
Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta. 
Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà. 
A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.

Sinceramente io credo che tutte le mosse che ho sbagliato fino ad adesso sono state dovute al fatto che sono impulsivo. Ma sta cosa è nota e stranota e non ce posso fa niente. Seno l'ultima sera che ci siamo visti tutti assieme non me sarei fatto sgama. Le cose me le leggi in faccia e pensare tanto a lungo non mi riesce. Stavolta vorrei fare però le cose fatte bene..ma non ne faccio una questione di mollezza. Cioè non sto a di che me sono innamorato e voglio che lasci il marito per me. Sto a dire che mi piace proprio. Fisicamente e non. E vorrei che cedesse.
Non c'è raziocinio? Ma quando mai in queste cose c'è?
 A chi mi ha suggerito di riscriverle..ma per cosa? Io scusa non gliela chiedo. Ne a lei né a lui se viene a chiedermi spiegazioni (e se ha le palle lo fa... Mi auguro)


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


...into the deep...


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


non so nemmeno da dove iniziare
seriamente.


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non so nemmeno da dove iniziare
> seriamente.


dalla birra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non so nemmeno da dove iniziare
> seriamente.


Lo castriamo???
E poi gli apriamo il profilo di tegram..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dalla birra


Quella la voglio io...


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

no


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


No birra 
O telegram?


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

birra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> birra


Cattivo...


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

lo so


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so


Appunto...
Battaglia persa...


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2022)

esatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ma non la guerra...


----------



## Koala (29 Aprile 2022)

Spero tu abbia un piano B… e non per conquistarla ma per rifarti una vita… perché qui, se tutto è vero, ma ahimè penso di si, dovrai riprogrammare tutto, lavoro amici e compagnia bella… ma contento tu…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> 
> Sarò sincero, ho deciso di iscrivermi a questo forum solo per seguire da vicino come evolve questo thread. Nonostante ci sia poco da ridere, mi sto appassionando alla caparbietà di GBUH. Sento profumo di morfina e stampelle e ho fatto rifornimento di pop corn.


Ma i pop corn fatti come?
Io ho la macchinetta...
E cmq ciao ben arrivato...
Ma per caso?
Hai anche della birra?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia un piano B… e non per conquistarla ma per rifarti una vita… perché qui, se tutto è vero, ma ahimè penso di si, dovrai riprogrammare tutto, lavoro amici e compagnia bella… ma contento tu…


Appena ho letto piano b..
Ho pensato alla mia birra ..non al forumino


----------



## Koala (29 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appena ho letto piano b..
> Ho pensato alla mia birra ..non al forumino


La birra è sempre il piano A, almeno per me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> La birra è sempre il piano A, almeno per me


Ti amo...sappilo


----------



## Koala (29 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti amo...sappilo


Me too, anche perché l’intuito mi dice che il tuo nome è legato al Blasco… (spero di non sbagliarmi)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Me too, anche perché l’intuito mi dice che il tuo nome è legato al Blasco… (spero di non sbagliarmi)


Io lo amo da quando avevo 12 anni...
L unico a cui sono stata fedele...


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


se le tramortisci, te ne porterai ancora di più a letto.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo castriamo???
> E poi gli apriamo il profilo di tegram..


prima Telegram.
altrimenti non è punizione ma conseguenza naturale al nuovo stato


----------



## Mir (30 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io lo amo da quando avevo 12 anni...
> L unico a cui sono stata fedele...


Finalmente  tra qualche settimana vedrò finalmente un suo concerto......


----------



## Koala (30 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Finalmente  tra qualche settimana vedrò finalmente un suo concerto......


Idem… non vedo l’ora… sarà la seconda volta per me


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


Non credo lei lo dica al marito, io in una situazione simile, non lo farei per non creare casini ma con questo non significa che abbia interesse per te, ma semplicemente che non è il caso e non ne vale la pena rischiare così tanto per una scopata! Poi sono donna e sicuramente ragiono in modo diverso da te.
Ma volta pagina mi pare la soluzione migliore per salvare il salvabile. Di donne per fare sesso ne è pieno il mondo, ogni tanto riflettere aiuta soprattutto se dall’altra parte non ci sono stati chiari segnali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


Se te la volevi solo scopare, perché insospettire il marito? 
Cambierà numero così non scassi più. 
Se lo dice al marito e sono intelligenti, ti dovrebbero fare una denuncia per molestie. Vedi come ti calmi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non credo lei lo dica al marito, io in una situazione simile, non lo farei per non creare casini ma con questo non significa che abbia interesse per te, ma semplicemente che non è il caso e non ne vale la pena rischiare così tanto per una scopata! Poi sono donna e sicuramente ragiono in modo diverso da te.
> Ma volta pagina mi pare la soluzione migliore per salvare il salvabile. Di donne per fare sesso ne è pieno il mondo, ogni tanto riflettere aiuta soprattutto se dall’altra parte non ci sono stati chiari segnali.


Inizialmente non lo dirà al marito, se non riesce da sola a fermarlo sarà costretta.


----------



## Warlock (30 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> A chi mi ha suggerito di riscriverle..ma per cosa? Io scusa non gliela chiedo. Ne a lei né a lui se viene a chiedermi spiegazioni (e se ha le palle lo fa... Mi auguro)


Cioè fammi capire... Se viene a chiederti spiegazioni che fai? Cosa stracazzo pensi di potergli dire? Come pensi di impostare il discorso? Pensi di giocare sul fatto che sei più spesso di lui? Vuoi fare una sfida alla vecchio Western? E se lui alla sfida alla vecchio western si presenta con una pistola ad acqua caricata ad acido muriatico?
Dai, sono curioso, come pensi di affrontarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


Se parli con i tuoi amici puoi parlare in dialetto, in forma scritta, e sempre fuori dal tuo quartiere, devi parlare in italiano, completando le forme infinite dei verbi.
Almeno le elementari le avrai frequentate.
L'educazione e le regole del vivere civile e il rispetto delle donne e degli amici ti sono parimenti sconosciute come la grammatica.
Però non è mai troppo tardi.
Potresti provare a leggere qualche libro, impareresti l’italiano e anche il resto.
Evita Suburra e simili fiction.


----------



## omicron (30 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Un attimo . Dovrei chiederle scusa perche ho una pulsione sessuale?  Cioè voi quando ve prende la botta chiedete alla ragazza "Scusa ti posso saltare addosso?"....in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna? Perché con quelle che mi sono portato a letto fino adesso ,se avessi usato la tecnica dello sfigato che chiede per favore prima dell'approccio,m'avrebbero perculato abbestia. Tutte. Va mi state insegnando una nuova sessualità mi pare
> Io sono andato perché volevo affrontarla e ho avuto le palle di farlo e pure di prendermi il rifiuto. Questo non vuol dire che m'è passata. Probabilmente c'avete ragione voi,che non me se incula. Ma io quella impressione non l'ho avuta.
> Ora  aspetto che il mio (ex a sto punto)amico si faccia vivo e me la vedo con lui. Tanto glielo avrà detto o glielo dirà.
> A quel punto vedrò come muovermi.
> ...


Abburino!!!!!!!!  vai così che vai bene 
Mi raccomando alle precauzioni perché se hai detto che loro cercano un figlio di preservativi mettine due


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Finalmente  tra qualche settimana vedrò finalmente un suo concerto......


Anche io........


----------



## patroclo (30 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Arcistufo (30 Aprile 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> ...in pratica finora ho avuto a che fare con ninfomani senza vergogna?


Interessante


----------



## GBUH (1 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire... Se viene a chiederti spiegazioni che fai? Cosa stracazzo pensi di potergli dire? Come pensi di impostare il discorso? Pensi di giocare sul fatto che sei più spesso di lui? Vuoi fare una sfida alla vecchio Western? E se lui alla sfida alla vecchio western si presenta con una pistola ad acqua caricata ad acido muriatico?
> Dai, sono curioso, come pensi di affrontarlo?


Finora non si è fatto vivo. Domani ci vediamo in ufficio  per lavoro... Se viene fuori l'argomento lo affronto con calma. Non voglio fare casino,non voglio montare rissa. Non siamo ragazzetti e ci conosciamo da una vita,le mani addosso non gliele voglio mettere e non penso che lui sia tipo da mettermele. Gli dico la veritá. Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento. Se  lui ha problemi a riguardo, evidentemente si sente minacciato dalla mia presenza,perché se io fossi sicuro che mia moglie non andrebbe mai con un altro, me ne fotterei altamente e basta della situazione 
Vorrei sicuramente anche riaffrontare lei. Ma a sto punto vederci in gruppo è impraticabile (io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei), telefono no perché mi ha pure bloccato su WA... Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare...Ma pure questa mi pare un poco tirata


----------



## omicron (1 Maggio 2022)

ma sei fantastico 
Che droga assumi?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento


se è un vero amico capirà e apprezzerà l'onestà.
Fra persone civili si trova sempre una soluzione.
Tipo un'alernanza.
I giorni pari tu. I dispari ed i weekend lui
Come compensanzione lui potrebbe chiedere lo stesso da te.



GBUH ha detto:


> mi ha pure bloccato su WA


questo è strano. Inaspettato.



GBUH ha detto:


> Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare


Se raggiungete un accordo tu ed il tuo amico non vedo perchè chiarire anche con lei.
Sei il maschio alfa. Comportati da tale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se è un vero amico capirà.
> Fra persone civili si trova sempre una soluzione.
> Tipo un'alernanza.
> I giorni pari tu. I dispari ed i weekend lui
> ...


Guarda che ti prende sul serio.
Non ho mai sentito uno così.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> *Finora non si è fatto vivo*. Domani ci vediamo in ufficio  per lavoro... Se viene fuori l'argomento lo affronto con calma. Non voglio fare casino,non voglio montare rissa. Non siamo ragazzetti e ci conosciamo da una vita,le mani addosso non gliele voglio mettere e non penso che lui sia tipo da mettermele. Gli dico la veritá. Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento. Se  lui ha problemi a riguardo, evidentemente si sente minacciato dalla mia presenza,perché se io fossi sicuro che mia moglie non andrebbe mai con un altro, me ne fotterei altamente e basta della situazione
> Vorrei sicuramente anche riaffrontare lei. Ma a sto punto vederci in gruppo è impraticabile (io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei), telefono no perché mi ha pure bloccato su WA... Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare...Ma pure questa mi pare un poco tirata


*Finora non si è fatto vivo*
probabilmente ti teme

*io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei*
beh certo sei sempre meglio tu che sti due sfigati

*mi ha pure bloccato su WA*
una forumina qui  direbbe "Io non blocco nessuno bloccare è proprio infantile" quindi regolati con chi hai a che fare
*
Quindi o le ripiombo a casa
o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro*
sono due ottime idee

facci sapere la tua decisione


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sei fantastico
> Che droga assumi?


qualcosa di andato a male, avanzi di magazzino


----------



## omicron (1 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> qualcosa di andato a male, avanzi di magazzino


Forse mischia con gli steroidi in palestra


----------



## Etta (1 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sei fantastico
> Che droga assumi?


Lsd mi sa. Ha le visioni.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Finora non si è fatto vivo. Domani ci vediamo in ufficio  per lavoro... Se viene fuori l'argomento lo affronto con calma. Non voglio fare casino,non voglio montare rissa. Non siamo ragazzetti e ci conosciamo da una vita,le mani addosso non gliele voglio mettere e non penso che lui sia tipo da mettermele. *Gli dico la veritá. Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento. *Se  lui ha problemi a riguardo, evidentemente si sente minacciato dalla mia presenza,perché se io fossi sicuro che mia moglie non andrebbe mai con un altro, me ne fotterei altamente e basta della situazione
> Vorrei sicuramente anche riaffrontare lei. Ma a sto punto vederci in gruppo è impraticabile (io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei), telefono no perché mi ha pure bloccato su WA... Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare...Ma pure questa mi pare un poco tirata


E tu pensi di conquistarla piombandole in casa (casa dove vive con suo marito) dopo che ti ha bloccato? Più che la parte dello sfigato passi per ossessivo, a dirla soft.
Dici che ti interessa lei, ma ti rendi conto che l'hai messa nella posizione di riferire al marito che quello che viene chiamato da lui "amico", le è andato in casa (e la porta ti è stata aperta perchè sei "amico") e ha tentato di metterle le mani addosso? Probabilmente se lei ci va con i piedi di piombo, non è per te, ma perchè comunicare "_guarda che quel ragazzo, che tu credi ti sia tanto amico, è una merda totale che alle spalle ti farebbe la qualunque_" non è facile se vuoi bene ad una persona, e se lavorate insieme... fai te.
Tu te la giochi, anche nel neretto che hai espresso, perchè lo conosci, e pensi che nel vostro rapporto sia lecito poter dichiarare di volergli scopare la moglie, e che si vada avanti come niente fosse, con tanto di compagnia che al massimo si farà una risata, e che eventualmente sarà lui a dover abbandonare il gruppo. O stai completamente fuso, o hai un rapporto malato con questo "amico".
Comunque hai un concetto di amicizia ben distorto, spero il tuo "amico" apra gli occhi, e che tagli via il ramo secco.
Qui non è tanto questione di tradimento, qui ne abbiamo letti tanti, ma del rapporto che tu hai con lui. E' evidente che non ti sarebbe mai interessata tanto questa donna, se non fosse la moglie di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E tu pensi di conquistarla piombandole in casa (casa dove vive con suo marito) dopo che ti ha bloccato? Più che la parte dello sfigato passi per ossessivo, a dirla soft.
> Dici che ti interessa lei, ma ti rendi conto che l'hai messa nella posizione di riferire al marito che quello che viene chiamato da lui "amico", le è andato in casa (e la porta ti è stata aperta perchè sei "amico") e ha tentato di metterle le mani addosso? Probabilmente se lei ci va con i piedi di piombo, non è per te, ma perchè comunicare "_guarda che quel ragazzo, che tu credi ti sia tanto amico, è una merda totale che alle spalle ti farebbe la qualunque_" non è facile se vuoi bene ad una persona, e se lavorate insieme... fai te.
> Tu te la giochi, anche nel neretto che hai espresso, perchè lo conosci, e pensi che nel vostro rapporto sia lecito poter dichiarare di volergli scopare la moglie, e che si vada avanti come niente fosse, con tanto di compagnia che al massimo si farà una risata, e che eventualmente sarà lui a dover abbandonare il gruppo. O stai completamente fuso, o hai un rapporto malato con questo "amico".
> Comunque hai un concetto di amicizia ben distorto, spero il tuo "amico" apra gli occhi, e che tagli via il ramo secco.
> Qui non è tanto questione di tradimento, qui ne abbiamo letti tanti, ma del rapporto che tu hai con lui. E' evidente che non ti sarebbe mai interessata tanto questa donna, se non fosse la moglie di lui.


Perfetto.
Ma non capirà.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Finora non si è fatto vivo. Domani ci vediamo in ufficio  per lavoro... Se viene fuori l'argomento lo affronto con calma. Non voglio fare casino,non voglio montare rissa. Non siamo ragazzetti e ci conosciamo da una vita,le mani addosso non gliele voglio mettere e non penso che lui sia tipo da mettermele. Gli dico la veritá. Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento. Se  lui ha problemi a riguardo, evidentemente si sente minacciato dalla mia presenza,perché se io fossi sicuro che mia moglie non andrebbe mai con un altro, me ne fotterei altamente e basta della situazione
> Vorrei sicuramente anche riaffrontare lei. Ma a sto punto vederci in gruppo è impraticabile (io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei), telefono no perché mi ha pure bloccato su WA... Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare...Ma pure questa mi pare un poco tirata


Se ti pestano torni a raccontarcelo, vero?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se ti pestano torni a raccontarcelo, vero?


Ma vogliamo credergli...???
Questo è un folle...
Ma tu?
Vorresti farti la moglie di un tuo amico ..
Senza aver avuto dei segnali espliciti?
Almeno io...con lui ..
Ho avuto un passato...
E sapevo bene...
Che ...
Lui mi voleva...
Ma a cazzo di cane con la moglie di un amico ..no...non ci proverei


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Finora non si è fatto vivo. Domani ci vediamo in ufficio  per lavoro... Se viene fuori l'argomento lo affronto con calma. Non voglio fare casino,non voglio montare rissa. Non siamo ragazzetti e ci conosciamo da una vita,le mani addosso non gliele voglio mettere e non penso che lui sia tipo da mettermele. Gli dico la veritá. Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento. Se  lui ha problemi a riguardo, evidentemente si sente minacciato dalla mia presenza,perché se io fossi sicuro che mia moglie non andrebbe mai con un altro, me ne fotterei altamente e basta della situazione
> Vorrei sicuramente anche riaffrontare lei. Ma a sto punto vederci in gruppo è impraticabile (io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei), telefono no perché mi ha pure bloccato su WA... Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare...Ma pure questa mi pare un poco tirata


daje forte.  a sto punto mettiglielo direttamente in mano e vediamo se apprezza


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> daje forte.  a sto punto mettiglielo direttamente in mano e vediamo se apprezza


Ma dici all'amico?


----------



## omicron (1 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> daje forte.  a sto punto mettiglielo direttamente in mano e vediamo se apprezza


Un mio amico dice sempre che nel dubbio lui glielo mette in mano, tanto se lei lo lascia non cade


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un mio amico dice sempre che nel dubbio lui glielo mette in mano, tanto se lei lo lascia non cade


Un mio carissimo amico dice invece...
Di bocca e di culo...siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## omicron (1 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico dice invece...
> Di bocca e di culo...siamo tutti uguali...


Qui dicono anche che le Fiche siano tutte uguali ma cambia il portafica


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma dici all'amico?


ovvio


----------



## Ulisse (1 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un mio amico dice sempre che nel dubbio lui glielo mette in mano, tanto se lei lo lascia non cade





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico dice invece...
> Di bocca e di culo...siamo tutti uguali...





omicron ha detto:


> Qui dicono anche che le Fiche siano tutte uguali ma cambia il portafica


Allora io ho degli amici stronzi. Non mi insegnano niente.
E si fanno spesso pagare pure il caffè al bar.


----------



## omicron (1 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Allora io ho degli amici stronzi. Non mi insegnano niente.
> E si fanno spesso pagare pure il caffè al bar.


Ognuno ha gli amici che si merita


----------



## Ulisse (1 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ognuno ha gli amici che si merita


ora gli scopo le mogli.
so dove abitano e non ci metto niente a presentarmi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo credergli...???
> Questo è un folle...
> Ma tu?
> Vorresti farti la moglie di un tuo amico ..
> ...


Ho evitato anche quando ho ricevuto segnali ben precisi. 
Ci sono delle sfere che devono rimanere protette.
E mi è costato, eh....


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio


Ma uno così je devi mená pure se non ti va. Se mi dici a dritto che hai voglia di scoparti mia moglie, non vuoi scoparti mia moglie, vuoi fare a botte con me. Essù.


----------



## Etta (2 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè alla fine che hai deciso di fare?


----------



## omicron (2 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ora gli scopo le mogli.
> so dove abitano e non ci metto niente a presentarmi.


Mi pare la giusta punizione


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Ieri alla fine sono andato da lei.
> Tanti messaggi contrastanti... Devo farmi un'idea chiara prima di fare un altro passo perché ho sbagliato le  mosse (alcune). Lei appena aperta la porta e m'ha visto si è messa sulla difensiva,ma poi piano piano è venuto fuori che forse non mi sbagliavo sul fatto che l'interesse c'è anche da parte sua. Non si aspettava che fossi lì e si è infastidita, dicendo che se avessi voluto prendermi un caffè con lei non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma avrei dovuto chiederle e ci saremmo visti fuori casa. La cosa mi ha innervosito a bestia. Ma perché ti stizza stare in casa con me?
> Insomma dopo sto inizio un po' antipatico sembrava aver imbroccato la strada giusta... Abbiamo chiacchierato tranquilli, stavamo bene (come stiamo di solito) e lei si era anche rilassata. Salvo che non si è seduta nemmeno mezzo secondo sul divano dove mi ero messo io,ha passato un'ora a fare su e giù un stanza... A quel punto mi sono sicuramente giocato male carte perché ho tentato un approccio forse un po' irruento .. che l 'ha messa a disagio , ma manco troppo. M'ha respinto alla fine ma v'assicuro che quando le ho preso i franchi per tirarmela vicino ha avuto quei 10 secondi de sorpresa misto a indecisione,che secondo me vogliono dire tanto.
> In sostanza alla fine mi ha accusato di aver  intenzione di rompere la compagnia perché ora si sente in dovere di parlare con il marito e dirgli cosa avevo fatto. Che era dispiaciuta e che secondo lei dovevo starmene al mio posto... Non mi ha detto che non è interessata. Era solo preoccupata di fare la brava mogliettina.
> *Passo successivo devo ragionarmelo.*


Fai bene sicuramente a ragionare ma se lo fai tra te e te ho qualche dubbio sui risultati.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Finora non si è fatto vivo. Domani ci vediamo in ufficio  per lavoro... Se viene fuori l'argomento lo affronto con calma. Non voglio fare casino,non voglio montare rissa. Non siamo ragazzetti e ci conosciamo da una vita,le mani addosso non gliele voglio mettere e non penso che lui sia tipo da mettermele. Gli dico la veritá. Mi è presa la scuffia per sua moglie e intendo andare avanti nel seguire la mia natura fino a che me la sento. Se  lui ha problemi a riguardo, evidentemente si sente minacciato dalla mia presenza,perché se io fossi sicuro che mia moglie non andrebbe mai con un altro, me ne fotterei altamente e basta della situazione
> Vorrei sicuramente anche riaffrontare lei. Ma a sto punto vederci in gruppo è impraticabile (io la compagnia continuerò a frequentarla a testa alta ..ma non so lui/lei), telefono no perché mi ha pure bloccato su WA... Quindi o le ripiombo a casa (ma col rischio di fare la parte dello sfigato e/o peggio di perdere la testa e fare cazzate),o tipo la aspetto all'uscita da lavoro per parlare...Ma pure questa mi pare un poco tirata


Io fossi in lui ne parlerei a lei.
Io se fossi in lei farei sesso con te.
Per poi screditarti nella stessa compagnia che frequentate, per le misere performance rilevate.


----------



## GBUH (2 Maggio 2022)

Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei. 
In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


----------



## omicron (2 Maggio 2022)

è succube perché non te la da
Non perché sei un burino cafone


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


Ma te sei un mito, ahaha!


----------



## patroclo (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti



ECCELLENTE!!!!!

...puoi scoparti le mogli di tutti mentre loro giocano a calcetto, ottimo piano


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2022)

Ha perso l'amico, ha perso il calcetto con la compagnia, voleva avere il "permesso ", il benestare del marito per scoparsela , e ora "forse non ne vale la pena, se non scopa con me, esprimendo la propria personalità, è perché è schiacciata dal marito, No?" . È pensare che lui gli voleva PARLARE, del tipo "scusa tanto, eh, amico, ma vorrei tanto scopare tua moglie, mi dai il permesso così lei si sente libera? " .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2022)

Questo neanche in un film dei Vanzina.


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


Tu non hai capito una cosa. A prescindere dal fatto che lei ci possa stare o meno (non conoscendola questo non si può dedurre) il problema è che ti prendi delle libertà che non dovresti. E comunque dubito che ci arrivi.


----------



## Etta (2 Maggio 2022)

Lasciato intendere? Non è che sei tu che vedi cose che non esistono?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo neanche in un film dei Vanzina.


Vedi che è tutto vero? Le cose vanno esattamente come uno se le aspetterebbe.


----------



## Ulisse (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi)


ma non è per caso che giochi meglio di lui a calcetto?
Mi ha fatto riflettere quello che dici.
Questa tempestività nel tagliarti fuori è strana.
Non vorrei che lui abbia detto alla moglie di mostrarsi così palesemente disponibile per indurti nella tentazione e così avere il pretesto per tagliarti fuori dal gruppo.
Il che giustificherebbe anche l'averci visto giusto sull'essere, lei,  succube del marito.

I pezzi del puzzle stanno piano piano trovando il loro posto.



GBUH ha detto:


> se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto


ho seguito il tuo consiglio.
Mi sono lanciato con la moglie di un mio amico che mi guardava insistentemente durante tutta la cena di ieri sera.

Oggi devo passare dai carabinieri a ritirare la denuncia per molestie.
Quella stronza, era strabica e non me lo aveva detto.


----------



## Warlock (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


Non sono andato in pausa pranzo... Sono stato al supermercato a prendere birra e stuzzichini... Aspettavo la tua risposta. Che dire meglio di una commedia al cinema... Ora, un piccolo burp e torno a far finta di lavorare felice


----------



## Etta (2 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non sono andato in pausa pranzo... Sono stato al supermercato a prendere birra e stuzzichini... Aspettavo la tua risposta. Che dire meglio di una commedia al cinema... Ora, un piccolo burp e torno a far finta di lavorare felice


Sarebbe stata meglio la pausa pranzo.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


Effettivamente annullando il calcetto ti stanno mobbizzando. che amici stronzi che hai.


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente annullando il calcetto ti stanno mobbizzando. che amici stronzi che hai.


Quando si dice vincere a tavolino


----------



## Etta (2 Maggio 2022)

Ma poi soprattutto scrivi: “Una che mi sembra succube del marito”. Ma a te che te frega? Se a lei sta bene così? Devi fare il salvatore?


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
grazie
mi rallegri la giornata con le tue stronzate

ottimo risultato:

lei non te la darà mai
non giocherai più a calcetto e perderai la tua compagnia
ti sei incaponito sul nulla
a furia di buttare occhiate perderai la vista (e non solo per quello..... vista l'età adolescenziale e il detto famoso)

ma tienici aggiornati per favore
(sia mai ti facessi la moglie di un' altro della squadra alla mal parata)


----------



## omicron (2 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> grazie
> mi rallegri la giornata con le tue stronzate
> 
> ...


gli altri andranno a calcetto, lui andrà dalla tipa e lei gli dirà che sperava di vederlo, perché era stata costretta a raccontare tutto al marito ma in realtà non fa che pensare a lui e copuleranno selvaggiamente sul divano
poi lei scoprirà di essere incinta


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> gli altri andranno a calcetto, lui andrà dalla tipa e lei gli dirà che sperava di vederlo, perché era stata costretta a raccontare tutto al marito ma in realtà non fa che pensare a lui e copuleranno selvaggiamente sul divano
> poi lei scoprirà di essere incinta


scoprirà di essere incinta ma non si ricorderà/saprà di chi ,essendosi fatta tutta la squadra di calcetto, lui lo prenderà in saccoccia essendo stato  l'ultimo a pucciare.
 (sai, una che butta occhiate e civetta con tutta la compagnia se li fa anche uno ad uno,   altrimenti non sprecherebbe il suo tempo)


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma poi soprattutto scrivi: “Una che mi sembra succube del marito”. Ma a te che te frega? Se a lei sta bene così? Devi fare il salvatore?


Ma lei VUOLE lui, cosa credi... siamo noi a non vedere, lei è così schiacciata dal marito che non vede più la realtà...


----------



## Etta (2 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma lei VUOLE lui, cosa credi... siamo noi a non vedere, lei è così schiacciata dal marito che non vede più la realtà...


Ah giusto. Secondo me lei è innamorata persa di lui. Maledetto marito che la tiene prigioniera.


----------



## omicron (2 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> scoprirà di essere incinta ma non si ricorderà/saprà di chi ,essendosi fatta tutta la squadra di calcetto, lui lo prenderà in saccoccia essendo stato  l'ultimo a pucciare.
> (sai, una che butta occhiate e civetta con tutta la compagnia se li fa anche uno ad uno,   altrimenti non sprecherebbe il suo tempo)


ma dici che lei da anche i voti?


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma dici che lei da anche i voti?


ovviamente 
mette tacchette affianco ai nomi 
sarà per quello che il marito è un po' incazzato con il mondo intero e cerca di tenerla blindata/succube/prigioniera


----------



## omicron (2 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ovviamente
> mette tacchette affianco ai nomi
> sarà per quello che il marito è un po' incazzato con il mondo intero e cerca di tenerla blindata/succube/prigioniera


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> *Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una* che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


Ma guarda, il sottolineato a me pare una descrizione di segnali molto chiari di gradimento della tua corte. (se poi li sommi a quei 10 secondi di indecisione mista a sorpresa...mi pare non ci siano dubbi).
Tipo i mi piace su fb, per dire. O il bacio su wa.

Io non perderei tempo a farmi domande, è chiaro che lei ci starebbe se non ci fosse il marito...è lui la chiave!!

E poi guarda che casino ha tirato in piedi - LUI intendo - solo perchè ti sei presentato a casa sua in sua assenza senza e hai preso per i fianchi sua moglie per vedere se te la dava! (in fondo è lei che ti ha lanciato occhiate ammiccanti e ti ha fatto perdere la testa...vero che avresti anche voglia di sapere se è stanca...è una cosa molto dolce da parte tua e non vien neanche compreso!!)

E' poi sarebbe uno sportivo!!!

....uno sportivo non si sarebbe comportato così!!
Si sarebbe apertamente confrontato con te discutendo della cessione della moglie e delle condizioni, in più tu avresti anche rispetta il suo di non cedertela eh...ma almeno dirtelo chiaro minchia!! Mica scappare così al confronto...che vigliaccheria! (probabilmente ti teme, tienilo presente).

che stronzi, oh, ci sono in giro!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


TSO, sarebbe utile. 
La domanda è ti sei incapponito ed hai pure sbagliato tattica. 
Ora ci rimetti pure tutte le amicizie. Sei riuscito in breve a cambiare vita


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


eh sì, è proprio così


----------



## Marjanna (2 Maggio 2022)

@Edo69Edo sei tu? E' la nuova webnovela?


----------



## Edo69Edo (3 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Edo69Edo sei tu? E' la nuova webnovela?


No...anzi mi diccocio pure (che detto da me è tutto un dire)...


----------



## ipazia (3 Maggio 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> No...anzi mi diccocio pure (che detto da me è tutto un dire)...


no no...di coccio va benissimo per te!


----------



## Skorpio (3 Maggio 2022)

GBUH ha detto:


> Stamattina LUI ha fatto finta in pratica di non conoscermi. Ci siamo incrociati due volte nell'ufficio e non mi ha nemmeno rivolto la parola.  L'ho fermato io alla fine per chiedergli se volevamo parlarci e mi ha detto che non voleva farlo più nè a lavoro nè fuori. Mi ha dato dell'attaccabrighe (?)dicendo che se speravo di menare storie, stavo sbagliando a farlo con lui. In pratica non mi ha nemmeno nominato lei.
> In compenso un altro amico del gruppo mi ha anche poco gentilmente fatto sapere che il calcetto della settimana è annullato (mai saltato eccetto che periodo lockdown...per cui mi sembra ovvio che sia fatto apposta per estromettermi). Io sono abbastanza poco idiota per capire certe dinamiche,non sono stato a chiedergli nessuna spiegazione,perché non mi va di litigare oggi.
> Inizio a domandarmi se vale la pena continuare a incaponirmi su una che mi pare  succube del marito... Non puoi lasciarmi intendere che ci stai (se rispondi alle occhiate chiare che ti butto e fai la civetta in gruppo,non mi sembri una santa),e poi ti tiri indietro se mi faccio io avanti


Le solite donne finte emancipate che poi vanno a dire tutto al marito,  perché non sono capaci di gestire da sole una avance esterna

A me non sembra ùna alla tua altezza,  sinceramente .. ti stai buttando via, a dare tutta questa importanza a questa qui


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Mi sa che non ha più nulla da scrivere. 
È già calatoil The End


----------



## Foglia (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ha più nulla da scrivere.
> È già calatoil The End


Secondo me c'è ancora tempo per.... nuove emozioni


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo arrivi con un secondo tempo, mi ero già affezionato a questa nuova liason.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Speriamo arrivi con un secondo tempo, mi ero già affezionato a questa nuova liason.





Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è ancora tempo per.... nuove emozioni


non condividerà più niente.
non ha ricevuto il supporto aspettato.
il livello di testosterone di questo forum è stato deludente per lui.


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Magari si inventa una copula a sfregio per non passare da scemo


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non condividerà più niente.
> non ha ricevuto il supporto aspettato.
> il livello di testosterone di questo forum è stato deludente per lui.


Uffi…che noia che barba, i migliori se ne vanno sempre.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Magari si inventa una copula a sfregio per non passare da scemo


Cos’è la copula a sfregio? Sembra una roba che fa male.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uffi…che noia che barba, i migliori se ne vanno sempre.


anche colpa di chi non ha saputo trattenerli.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anche colpa di chi non ha saputo trattenerli.


o merito.


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cos’è la copula a sfregio? Sembra una roba che fa male.


Andrà dall’amico per discutere ma troverà la moglie da sola che travolta dal testosterone si concederà godendo come non mai


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> o merito.


ma allora deciditi.
Ti dispiace o no che sia sparito?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Andrà dall’amico per discutere ma troverà la moglie da sola che travolta dal testosterone si concederà godendo come non mai


Gennarino Carunchio….


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma allora deciditi.
> Ti dispiace o no che sia sparito?


Dunque, sparito dal forum si, mi faceva sentire meno peggio.
Sparito dal pianeta invece no, una bestia del genere non merita di stare al mondo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non condividerà più niente.
> non ha ricevuto il supporto aspettato.
> il livello di testosterone di questo forum è stato deludente per lui.


Gli è calato il battacchio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Andrà dall’amico per discutere ma troverà la moglie da sola che travolta dal testosterone si concederà godendo come non mai


Guarda che secondo me non ha inventato. 
Ha raccontato un fallimento di vita sviluppatosi in pochi giorni.
Deve essere stata dura per lui vivere nell'invidia di una donna che voleva e desiderava.
Ha ceduto psicologicamente,  è andato completamente fuori di testa e ha perso tutto. 
Starà realizzando, cosa vuoi abbia più da dire.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli è calato il battacchio


più probabile la palpebra per qualche cazzottone


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> più probabile la palpebra per qualche cazzottone


 un macho così. No ma dai


----------



## omicron (3 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guarda che secondo me non ha inventato.
> Ha raccontato un fallimento di vita sviluppatosi in pochi giorni.
> Deve essere stata dura per lui vivere nell'invidia di una donna che voleva e desiderava.
> Ha ceduto psicologicamente,  è andato completamente fuori di testa e ha perso tutto.
> Starà realizzando, cosa vuoi abbia più da dire.


Lui l’invidia ce l’ha per l’amico
Che ha una bella moglie e cercano un figlio
Mentre lui che si sente migliore è solo e non lo vuole nessuno


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un macho così. No ma dai


ma anche l'altro è in forma.
Se è anche uguale come mentalità, avrà di sicuro subito marcato con l'urina le mura di casa.
Poi si saranno incontrati, annusati il culo ed azzuffati


----------



## Warlock (3 Maggio 2022)

Non avete capito niente... È dal dentista


----------



## Ulisse (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cercano un figlio


questo è un altro elemento su cui non ho visto nessuno attento.  Passato, immeritatamente, in sordina.
Ogni maschio alfa quando sente l'estro della femmina nel branco cerca di accoppiarsi per trasmetere il suo patrimonio genetico.
Sono dinamiche ancestrali da cui non ci si può sottrarre


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lui l’invidia ce l’ha per l’amico
> Che ha una bella moglie e cercano un figlio
> Mentre lui che si sente migliore è solo e non lo vuole nessuno


Mi viene in mente il mio migliore amico: bruttino, basso,  con difficoltà a parlare in un italiano corretto.  Gli voglio un mondo di bene.  Ma tra me e lui, sorry, c'è davvero un abisso.
Eppure è stato il primo a fidanzarsi,  con una donna che gli ho sempre invidiato.
Era (passato) ricco... così va il mondo.
Lei era sempre felicissima quando passavo del tempo con loro.  Eppure non ho mai nemmeno lontanamente pensato di contendergliela.
Si sono separati da qualche anno, lei lo tradiva.
Ho pensato "quasi quasi la cerco"... pensiero fugace, subito abbandonato.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me stanno tutti al calcetto.
Tranne lui.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me stanno tutti al calcetto.
> Tranne lui.


C'è sempre la playstation per l'onanismo sportivo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma anche l'altro è in forma.
> Se è anche uguale come mentalità, avrà di sicuro subito marcato con l'urina le mura di casa.
> Poi si saranno incontrati, annusati il culo ed azzuffati


Animalesco.
E io che li vedevo con la clava e la biondina che se la contendono e trascinavano per i capelli.


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non condividerà più niente.
> non ha ricevuto il supporto aspettato.
> il livello di testosterone di questo forum è stato deludente per lui.


Vuoi dire che siccome il suo amico non si è prestato a fare i conti e a vedere questa ehm.... durissima.... realtà, allora lui rinuncerà a presentarla direttamente a lei? 
Perché secondo me la storia mica finisce qui, gli ormoni sono ormoni, e poi insomma: lei gli ha lanciato certe occhiate che.... non lasciano adito a (troppi) dubbi! Nono, qui secondo me ci sarà, se non l'happy end, almeno il commiato sull'ambul.... ops, volevo dire un bel discorso in cui le farà capire tutti i bei sentimenti di cui era "pieno", ivi compresa la sua enorme.... ehm, preoccupazione circa la sua condizione di femmina assoggettata al volere del maschio, che già solo quella (la preoccupazione) la farà andare in brodo di giuggiole .
Personalmente tuttavia tifo per l'happy end con il ribaltamento di questa situazione: lui che se la scopa, lei che  capisce la profondità dei sentimenti, il marito che viene estromesso dal calcetto perché tutti capiscono che questa turbativa era VERO AMORE, ed infine pure la cacciata di lui, il marito che non ha dato ascolto, dal lavoro, poiché tutti capiscono a cosa il marito stesse remando contro, e non vogliono che il nostro eroe abbia a ricordarsi minimamente la serie di ingiustizie a cui è andato incontro al fine di pervenire alla tanto sofferta e dura, sotto molti aspetti, verità


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non avete capito niente... È dal dentista


Solo? 
Guarda che il titolo del 3d è profetico: ho PERSO la testa per la moglie del mio amico, basta solo cambiare i tempi dei verbi e attribuire alle parole un significato letterale


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che siccome il suo amico non si è prestato a fare i conti e a vedere questa ehm.... durissima.... realtà, allora lui rinuncerà a presentarla direttamente a lei?


non proprio.

è approdato nel forum in cerca di approvazione.
Sia sulle sue convinzioni nei confronti di lei e sia sulla modalità di approccio.

Lui si aspettava un supporto tipo:
"è chiaro, ti vuole. Scopatela, sfondala..e se il marito ha qualcosa in contrario, scopati pure lui. Siamo con te"   
oppure
"ora che vai, lei sarà già un lago..portati la segatura per non scivolare" 

Pensava di trovare nel forum un ambiente da squallido bar pieno solo di avventori che guardano il culo della cameriera e parlano della folta schiera di donne che sbavano e supplicano per un orgasmo dietro ad ognuno di loro.

Invece ha ricevuto solo forti critiche
Ha cambiato bar.

Però tutti i torti non li ha...
@perplesso non assume una cameriera con il bel culo e non mette nemmeno una ciotolina di salatini o noccioline
Che schifo.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non proprio.
> 
> è approdato nel forum in cerca di approvazione.
> Sia sulle sue convinzioni nei confronti di lei e sia sulla modalità di approccio.
> ...


@perplesso  è un tirchio


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non proprio.
> 
> è approdato nel forum in cerca di approvazione.
> Sia sulle sue convinzioni nei confronti di lei e sia sulla modalità di approccio.
> ...


 è tirchio geneticamente ed originariamente per territorio di nascita


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è tirchio geneticamente ed originariamente per territorio di nascita


stai velatamente sostenendo che è irrecuperabile?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> stai velatamente sostenendo che è irrecuperabile?


puoi togliere il velatamente, già paga le bollette vero @perplesso


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Ma poi è sparito tra l’altro. Secondo me il marito l’ha fatto fuori.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Si é loggato, si é loggato. Ha letto ma non ha risposto. O forse lo hanno menato mentre era al pc.


minchia fate paura


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Si é loggato, si é loggato. Ha letto ma non ha risposto. O forse lo hanno menato mentre era al pc.


Tutto può essere.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> puoi togliere il velatamente


sfacciata


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non proprio.
> 
> è approdato nel forum in cerca di approvazione.
> Sia sulle sue convinzioni nei confronti di lei e sia sulla modalità di approccio.
> ...


poi con sta titirera del LGBTQDBKOBFJLç poi mi tocca assumere il cameriere col bel pacco, un trans e magari anche un pisano


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è tirchio geneticamente ed originariamente per territorio di nascita


insinui?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Si é loggato, si é loggato. Ha letto ma non ha risposto. O forse lo hanno menato mentre era al pc.


Non ha più niente da dire, amico e compagna dell'amico hanno chiuso tutti canali di comunicazione. 
Bye bye


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insinui?


È una certezza


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sfacciata


 sincera


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi con sta titirera del LGBTQDBKOBFJLç poi mi tocca assumere il cameriere col bel pacco, un trans e magari anche un pisano


Ovvio il pacco DEVE essere naturale di dimensioni apprezzabili


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non ha più niente da dire, amico e compagna dell'amico hanno chiuso tutti canali di comunicazione.
> Bye bye


 è in convalescenza causa
Dolore fisico e nell'ego.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi con sta titirera del LGBTQDBKOBFJLç poi mi tocca assumere il cameriere col bel pacco, un trans e magari anche un pisano


basta la cameriera con il culo bello ed un trans.
Il cameriere con il pacco non serve. Le donne su questo forum sono tutte al di sopra di queste bassezze.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> basta la cameriera con il culo bello ed un trans.
> Il cameriere con il pacco non serve. Le donne su questo forum sono tutte al di sopra di queste bassezze.


No no io lo voglio


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi con sta titirera del LGBTQDBKOBFJLç poi mi tocca assumere il cameriere col bel pacco, un trans e magari anche un pisano


Il pisano che categoria esemplifica?


----------



## Mir (4 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Si é loggato, si é loggato. Ha letto ma non ha risposto. O forse lo hanno menato mentre era al pc.


Ebbè ci credo che è scappato.......lo avete aggredito in una maniera vergognosa..... nemmeno volesse scoparsi la moglie reticente del suo miglior amico.....


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il pisano che categoria esemplifica?


Che avete contro i pisani?


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che avete contro i pisani?


meglio un morto in casa che un pisano all'uscio


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che avete contro i pisani?


Io nulla.
Ma, a onor del vero, non ne conosco.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> meglio un morto in casa che un pisano all'uscio


Questa è malefica.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Questa è malefica.


mi pare strano che tu, mezza toscana, non conosca questo detto


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io nulla.
> Ma, a onor del vero, non ne conosco.


Io pochi.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi pare strano che tu, mezza toscana, non conosca questo detto


La conosco ma è malefica lo stesso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> meglio un morto in casa che un pisano all'uscio


Da nei si diceva dei veneti....


----------



## Ulisse (4 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No no io lo voglio


dissoluta a tratti viziosa


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da nei si diceva dei veneti....


Ammazza.. un'intera regione!
Esagerati.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza.. un'intera regione!
> Esagerati.


Sono detti dei ns " vecchi"...
Ce l avevano anche con i rossi di capelli


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> meglio un morto in casa che un pisano all'uscio


da noi  lo si diceva  un tempo ma riferito ha : _Meglio un morto in casa che un marchigiano_ alla porta


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> da noi  lo si diceva  un tempo ma riferito ha : _Meglio un morto in casa che un marchigiano_ alla porta


Ma ogni regione ha la propria.


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2022)

non penso che sia per tutti , sono anni che quello che ho scritto  lo sento dire  perchè dopo la guerra a Roma c'è stata la calata , ora sono tutti integrati  , pensa  si davano l'appoggio tutti insieme  sia per lavoro che per amicizia , ed io ne ho conosciuti molti  che mi sono diventati amici


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non penso che sia per tutti , sono anni che quello che ho scritto  lo sento dire  perchè dopo la guerra a Roma c'è stata la calata , ora sono tutti integrati  , pensa  si davano l'appoggio tutti insieme  sia per lavoro che per amicizia , ed io ne ho conosciuti molti  che mi sono diventati amici


Viene da un fatto vero. Gli esattori delle tasse erano marchigiani, e quindi è nato il detto.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Comunque i pisani stanno sulle palle anche su liguri non solo agli altri toscani, vero @perplesso


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Maggio 2022)

ma sul serio è sparito?
mi sembrava cazzuto di carattere ( ) e convinto pure.......
mah


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il pisano che categoria esemplifica?


robe brutte


----------



## perplesso (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque i pisani stanno sulle palle anche su liguri non solo agli altri toscani, vero @perplesso


ai liguri non so, a noi Biassei parecchio


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Maggio 2022)

Il peggior nemico, altro che amico.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Il peggior nemico, altro che amico.


Dai nemici mi ci guardo io, dagli amici mi ci guardi Iddio


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

@GBUH  allora cosa sta succedendo?


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @GBUH  allora cosa sta succedendo?


Secondo me l’amico l’ha riempito di mazzate.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @GBUH  allora cosa sta succedendo?


Passato a miglior vita, oppure si starà chiedendo, nel profondo di sé, come abbia fatto quel bellimbusto che un tempo gli era amico a soggiogare a tal punto la moglie da non permetterle di cogliere la realtà dei fatti, e cioé che dove il bisogno chiama si deve rispondere!


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passato a miglior vita, oppure si starà chiedendo, nel profondo di sé, come abbia fatto quel bellimbusto che un tempo gli era amico a soggiogare a tal punto la moglie da non permetterle di cogliere la realtà dei fatti, e cioé che dove il bisogno chiama si deve rispondere!


Comunque è uno che se la crede davvero troppo. Oppure ha le allucinazioni e crede che le persone ci stiano con lui quando non è vero.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @GBUH  allora *cosa sta succedendo?*


Niente


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me l’amico l’ha riempito di mazzate.


È ferito nell'orgoglio



Foglia ha detto:


> Passato a miglior vita, oppure si starà chiedendo, nel profondo di sé, come abbia fatto quel bellimbusto che un tempo gli era amico a soggiogare a tal punto la moglie da non permetterle di cogliere la realtà dei fatti, e cioé che dove il bisogno chiama si deve rispondere!


Ma guarda noi ci scherziamo, ma non è escluso, che per lui sia inspiegabile questo resistergli



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Niente


Impossibile, già ha detto che il calcetto non era più confermato. 
Ero curiosa come gli amici hanno iniziato a reagire


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È ferito nell'orgoglio


Poverino.


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Impossibile, già ha detto che il calcetto non era più confermato.
> Ero curiosa come gli amici hanno iniziato a reagire


Sì, ma è proprio idiota. Perdere gli amici per correre dietro alla fidanzata di uno di loro, che manco lo caga. Mah.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma guarda noi ci scherziamo, ma non è escluso, che per lui sia inspiegabile questo resistergli


Io non ci scherzavo mica troppo, eh 
Perché quando sulla strada trovi uno che



GBUH ha detto:


> quando mi trovo davanti a lei divento bestiale. Comanda LUI.


io mi domando anche:
come si fa,
come si fa a resistergli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì, ma è proprio idiota. Perdere gli amici per correre dietro alla fidanzata di uno di loro, che manco lo caga. Mah.


È la moglie, in più è andata dritto verso la metà  senza indugio. 
Neanche si è posto il problema che lei si potesse anche spaventare


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non ci scherzavo mica troppo, eh
> Perché quando sulla strada trovi uno che
> 
> 
> ...


E appunto  mi piacerebbe un aggiornamento di come hanno fatto resistenza tutti


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È la moglie, in più è andata dritto verso la metà  senza indugio.
> Neanche si è posto il problema che lei si potesse anche spaventare


Ah ok non avevo capito che fossero sposati. Peggio ancora.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E appunto  mi piacerebbe un aggiornamento di come hanno fatto resistenza tutti


Da quel che ha profetizzato qui:



GBUH ha detto:


> Mando a merd** la compagnia ,l'amicizia e pure la collaborazione a lavoro. Ma a voi non vi comanda il vostro amico di sotto? Mai? Come lo gestite?


direi che i prossimi aggiornamenti saranno sul lavoro


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno ha controllato i notiziari? Magari é diventato un caso di cronaca nazionale e non lo sappiamo.


Lo avranno allacciato?


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Non escludo che un individuo mediamente piacente, con la mentalità non matura di un post adolescente, abituato solo ad avventure di ogni tipo, non si capaciti del perché una persona non trovi normale cedere agli istinti tipo lupo mannaro.


Che poi, piacente lo dice lui, non lo abbiamo visto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da quel che ha profetizzato qui:
> 
> 
> 
> direi che i prossimi aggiornamenti saranno sul lavoro


 https://www.medicitalia.it/consulti/andrologia/837161-bromuro-per-diminuire-libido-sessuale.html
per me è lui


----------



## Etta (6 Maggio 2022)

Silica1206 ha detto:


> Beh le chiamano ipotesi per un motivo.


Io me lo immagino come uno di quei tipi da palestra che si credono chissà chi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> ...si starà chiedendo, nel profondo di sé, come abbia fatto quel bellimbusto che un tempo gli era amico a soggiogare a tal punto la moglie da non permetterle di cogliere la realtà dei fatti


È esattamente così. Anche secondo me è un belloccio palestrato, di scarsa cultura. 
E non è nemmeno da escludere che lui piaccia a lei. Ma questo non significa che lei di scopi tutti gli amici del marito che le piacciono. 
O che lasci il marito per lui.
A me sembra che ci sia proprio del malsano "impazzinento" da parte sua. 
Probabilmente susciterà più pena che rabbia.


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2022)

@GBUH esprimiti


----------



## Tachipirina (16 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> @GBUH esprimiti


ma davvero.... ci ha lasciato qui così,  senza aggiornamenti


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma davvero.... ci ha lasciato qui così,  senza aggiornamenti


Secondo me gli stanno rifacendo la dentiera.


----------



## Tachipirina (16 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me gli stanno rifacendo la dentiera.


si ma potrebbe scrivere pure sdentato 
a meno che non gli hanno spaccato anche  le ditine per scrivere


----------



## Ginevrat (23 Maggio 2022)

Io da donna, per quel che ha scritto, non vedevo nessuna possibilità con la moglie dell'amico proprio perché lei dava tutti segnali di esserne innamorata. Sposati e felici ha scritto, lei molto attenta al marito, mai una parola fuori posto e quindi pure una molto controllata caratterialmente e tranquilla. Ma cosa ci vuoi fare con una che palesemente non solo sta bene con suo marito e non ti ha mai dato nessuna speranza neanche con una battuta? Il messaggio wapp è stato qualcosa di veramente allucinante non tanto per l'atteggiamento bavoso che poteva essere scambuato per amicizia ma per il fatto che questo non riesce ad analizzare le situazioni nella loro realtà.


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2022)

Avrà capito che non puó puciare il biscotto...peró che palle avere "amici" cosí...


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Giugno 2022)

un coglione fake


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Giugno 2022)

E se non fosse un fake, sei una persona pericolosa, spero ti abbia denunciato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Giugno 2022)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> un coglione fake


Non è fake, ha raccontato tutto quello che aveva da raccontare.  Altro non è successo. 
E sa di aver fatto la figuraccia.


----------

